# The Raptors Quest For The Perfect Body



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

*Welcome guys* 

Ive decided I want to get more serious about my training as it keeps me out of the clubs and im starting to enjoy everything that goes with it, over the last 5 years i have done ok but there is one thing that is giving me awesome progress that im still working on and its diet! Both on bulking and cutting stages i have learned looooads about recently and diet is the biggest factor, for me anyway.



*
Background*

As said been training properly now for just over 5 years and i feel that things are falling in to place, even though i have been training properly for years my just diet wasn't nailed enough to get the results i wanted, if i stick to a proper diet i can get results really fast but i really do struggle with my diet, its my biggest down fall as i'm greedy!.. My second biggest is drinking alcohol and general partying, its not that im an alchi or anything as i don't drink too often but when i do i don't mess about... so gonna try and stay away from the party scene as much as i can although i love a good old pi55 up, so not going T total or anything.

*
Current Goals:*

Im currently hoping to cut to -10% and then will be ready to bulk properly again. Im currently at 16% and in same condition as pics. Just started an NPP / Test Prop / Anavar cycle on Monday, and also from Monday ive been following a strict Keto diet.. i have a few social weekends planned but will be sticking to keto for at least 5 days a week and 6 when i can.



*
Measurements*

Height: 6 Foot

Weight: 15 Stone

Chest: 44"

Waist: 34"

Biceps: 17.25"

Quads: 24"

Calves: 18"

*Pictures:*


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

good luck mate, will follow your progress, what cardio are you planning on doing?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Good luck with everything mate! You got good size on you already  will follow this.. How many days do you train and what sorta weights you shifting for the likes od deads squats bench and mil press?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Hey Adam, the 1st week as im getting used to Keto im doing no cardio but from next mon will be doing 30 mins x 5 not 100% sure whether it will be AM or after weights tbh.

Todays diet:

Keto contains lots of eggs which im very funny with but trying new things with them, im supposed to have a egg meal 1st thing but hate eggs to just put some in my shake raw to get them in (yes people debate whether they are fully assimilated when raw) but i just hate eggs so have done this all week.

Meal 1: 3 eggs in a shake with 50mg of whey

(this is basically meal 1 and 2 in one but smaller and still kept me full till lunch)

^ Not ideal but working on my egg recipes (will expand later on)

Meal 2: 200mg Minced extra lean steak.. the minced steak is shallow fried in EVOO with chopped chillies and when nearly ready i sprinkle an oxo cube over it (lovely meaty touch) + 65g of Cashew Nuts.

Meal 3: 50g Whey and 1 & 1/2 tablespoons of peanut butter

Meal 4: 200g Minced extra lean steak (same batch) and a mountain of baby leaf salad and baby spinach leaves... in the salad i shredded up 100g of quality wafer thin smokey ham (was feeling hungry  ) 2 chilles and dressing.. a cup, a nice splash of olive oil, soy sauce, worcester sauce, salad herbs, black pepper, some jerk seasoning and some peri peri sauce.. drizzled over the salad and hand mixed.

Meal 5: will be 50g whey and 1 & 1/2 tablespoons of peanut butter, whole earth of corse

Now my keto plan should ideally be be 6 meals and as i said ive been struggling with eggs but im trying something new tomorrow after a recommended omelette recipe on here that i have modified.. Here's what im looking at: 5 eggs whisked up with 100ml lactose free milk, some flakey wafer ham and some spinach + mushrooms and loads of black pepper maybe some chillies if im feeling adventurous at 8:30 am 

The thought of a no milk omelette to me just screamed of fried eggs so i bought some lactose free milk from tescos and its very low carbs here's a breakdown:

http://www.lactofree.co.uk/products/dairy-drink/nutritional-information/

Hoping it will be like a normal omelette, if so great!


----------



## onefatidiot (Sep 10, 2009)

Good luck raptor :whistling:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> Good luck with everything mate! You got good size on you already  will follow this.. How many days do you train and what sorta weights you shifting for the likes od deads squats bench and mil press?


Cheers mate im shifting 140kg on bench and some are a bit surprised to hear that i don't squat or do deads, Im happy with my legs and ive had a few mates who have had terrible injuries from deads so for now i am leaving it... If i ever wanted to get serious as in get on stage etc then i would obviously do these exercises.. some of my mates are ****ed off as my legs just grow anyway more so than theirs even though they do grueling leg workouts... but tbh not training legs does make me a bit of a pu55y lol :laugh:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

onefatidiot said:


> Good luck raptor :whistling:


Hey dude.. hope your well :thumbup1:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Looking good buddy!

You can still build a good physique without squats or deads. I take it you do barbell/dumbell rows for back and leg presses/hack squats etc for legs?

Squats and deads are great done correctly, but like I said, they're not ESSENTIAL for building a quality body 

Good luck


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Yeah do dumbell rows on my back etc but atm i just don't train legs... I feel they are in proportion with my body as they are, and unless i bung on more weight upstairs i won't be training them... but who knows may start soon.. should be training them tbh


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

good luck mate, will be following, and i must say you look pretty darn good already!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

The Raptor said:


> Yeah do dumbell rows on my back etc but atm i just don't train legs... I feel they are in proportion with my body as they are, and unless i bung on more weight upstairs i won't be training them... but who knows may start soon.. should be training them tbh


Yeah I think you should definetely train them mate. Regardless of how big or small legs are, I think they should always be trained. It's easy for them to fall behind and start to look out of proportion with the rest of your body, something you DON'T want :lol:

Not trying to preach like but IMO you should at least to some leg work


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

that omelette sounds ace minus the mushrooms  fvck eating chillis at 8.30 am :laugh:!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Yeah I think you should definetely train them mate. Regardless of how big or small legs are, I think they should always be trained. It's easy for them to fall behind and start to look out of proportion with the rest of your body, something you DON'T want :lol:
> 
> Not trying to preach like but IMO you should at least to some leg work


x2 on that  , why not just stick to lighter weights to train them ? that way there still getting trained but will stay in proportian :thumbup1: ?


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

plus also as legs are such a large muscle group they burn up more calories training them!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

leonface said:


> plus also as legs are such a large muscle group they burn up more calories training them!


Exactly. There's many benefits to training legs apart from leg growth itself.

GH release is just one example. Squats in particular will do this.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

SHAVE YOUR LEGS!!! 

Be keeping tabs on this! 

Also *MY* biggest downfall is alcohol..hic, not an alchi either..hic....evrybidy likes a dri, hic..nk

:lol:


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> Exactly. There's many benefits to training legs apart from leg growth itself.
> 
> GH release is just one example. Squats in particular will do this.


yep that as well! squats all in all are great!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

leonface said:


> good luck mate, will be following, and i must say you look pretty darn good already!


Cheers buddy :beer:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Exactly. There's many benefits to training legs apart from leg growth itself.
> 
> GH release is just one example. Squats in particular will do this.


Yeah they do have many benefits and i realise they work for the whole body and assist in aiding hormone release and GH etc... must start doing them!

Just been lazy tbh as i enjoy my going out etc


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

The Raptor said:


> Yeah they do have many benefits and i realise they work for the whole body and assist in aiding hormone release and GH etc... must start doing them!
> 
> Just been lazy tbh as i enjoy my going out etc


Yeah I know what you mean mate, legs are a bastard to train :lol:

Probably the most painful muscle group to train, but definetely worth it :thumb:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Mrs Weeman said:


> SHAVE YOUR LEGS!!!
> 
> Be keeping tabs on this!
> 
> ...


Getting drunk is great! I just wish it didn't have such a negative effect on my training! Really fcuks me up for days as i can't lift properly, and when properly hungover eating clean just isn't an option :sad:

For me its usually a 14" meat feast pizza with mushrooms, sweetcorn, jalepenos and smothered with loads of garlic butter... 8 hot wings, 1 southern fried leg and one breast! :thumb:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Yeah I know what you mean mate, legs are a bastard to train :lol:
> 
> Probably the most painful muscle group to train, but definetely worth it :thumb:


Your right... i need to pull my finger out lol


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Well, i don't train, just eat a bit ok-ish and am a fan All me friends compete, my other half competes etc....so i can drink as much as i want without it affecting my training:lol: i'm scottish. So that involves ALOT of alcohol, i feel i owe it to my ancestors:laugh: Know what you mean about the no chance of eating clean with hangover...you need salts and sat fats to make you feel better..and a hair of the dog:lol: My preference is KFC after a night of drunken debauchery..straight to kfc before home, where i need to be responsible mammy...find it works wonders:thumbup1: :thumbup1:

As of last week only drinking on cheat day, which isn't till saturday...and i can't wait to eat some ice cream.... :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Yeah I know what you mean mate, legs are a bastard to train :lol:
> 
> Probably the most painful muscle group to train, but definetely worth it :thumb:


there mainly a bastard because we have to walk on the fvckers afterwords :lol:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> there mainly a bastard because we have to walk on the fvckers afterwords :lol:


True, think I may need to get a stair lift before long :lol: :lol:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Mrs Weeman said:


> Well, i don't train, just eat a bit ok-ish and am a fan All me friends compete, my other half competes etc....so i can drink as much as i want without it affecting my training:lol: i'm scottish. So that involves ALOT of alcohol, i feel i owe it to my ancestors:laugh: Know what you mean about the no chance of eating clean with hangover...you need salts and sat fats to make you feel better..and a hair of the dog:lol: My preference is KFC after a night of drunken debauchery..straight to kfc before home, where i need to be responsible mammy...find it works wonders:thumbup1: :thumbup1:
> 
> As of last week only drinking on cheat day, which isn't till saturday...and i can't wait to eat some ice cream.... :bounce: :bounce:


Lol if you go to KFC don't forget the chicken gravy i dip my chips in it and even pour it on my chicken burger if i get one... my mate is real bad with it, he buys 2 tubs and drinks it like a shot! :confused1:

And lol when i go out on the drink properly i very rarely eat.. i just depend on the alcohol for cals until the nexd day when i wake with a head like this: :cursing:

And if thats you in your av, good legs for someone who doesn't train


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> True, think I may need to get a stair lift before long :lol: :lol:


i could have used one the past couple of days with the way my hams were :lol:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Aye, me in my avi Thanks:blush: shhhh the secret is wearing 8"heels, don't tell all these bber types or they all be at it:laugh:

when i'm out on the lash i don't eat either...but thats through too many stims:whistling: If i don't stop by kfc on way home i don't eat at all the next day...just can't seem to stomach anything else lol. thing is, often i seem to look better..maybe due to dropping water, doesn't really discourage me from doing it though:cursing: I have always been a partying type....can take me out of the party, but you can't take the party out of me....thats NOT always a good thing though!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Mate, if you stick with it im sure you'll do amazing........but thats a big if lol. If i find you slacking i will be very dissappointed!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Subscribed btw.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Mate, if you stick with it im sure you'll do amazing........but thats a big if lol. If i find you slacking i will be very dissappointed!


Mate im sticking to it! Will have my ups and downs for sure but im on the road to progress! you'll see i tell thee :beer: In fact minus the beers lol :tongue:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

where you from infact raptor  ? and you powerhouse  ?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> where you from infact raptor  ? and you powerhouse  ?


Im from Manchester and powerhouse is from Devon


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

koolio :thumbup1: whens the next gym sesh then  ?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Right the Keto omelette i tried was ok.. the one with ham mushrooms, black pepper, chillies and special no lactose milk (v low carbs) when i say 'ok' it was still a fcuking pain to make at 8am and tbh i'd of rather just drank the eggs raw in a shake...

As of monday will be introducing 5 x 30 mins cardio AM!!!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> koolio :thumbup1: whens the next gym sesh then  ?


Tonight mate, gonna do back and tri's


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Good luck mate!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> Tonight mate, gonna do back and tri's


Nice one  you doing deads tonight?, good luck with the cardio


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

RACK said:


> Good luck mate!


Cheers buddy, your actually one of the guys that inspired me to wanna get properly cut... ive been hovering at between 15 and 20% for years now and ive not been down to 10-12% for at least 4 years!

What did you end up at mate on the show date? bf% wise? Was a massive transformation! I was showing the lads at work and all of them said that you did very well in the time frame... and RE keto when you kept reducing the cals how did you feel?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> Nice one  you doing deads tonight?, good luck with the cardio


After some of the comments on here will probably do some deads but not go too heavy.. tbh ive never done them 'properly' so don't have a max etc.. but may start doing them as well as legs, as said they do the whole trunk of your body as squats do :thumbup1:

Something i shouldn't really be skipping


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Deads are a great exercise, really help you build a strong back as do rows, whats your back workout like?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Again buddy, I'm glad to have inspired you and will try and kep you strict!!

As for show day I'd prob say sub 10%, not sure how sub though. Might have been 8%.

With the keto, you're going to feel like sh1t although remember I did it to the extreme and was doing 2-3hours trainin a day. You won't have to do this as hard, as you're not entering a comp. Also I only got 4 cheat meals in 16 weeks. I'm guessing you'll be having a carb up day, once a week?

If so then you won't feel that crap. Just keep your cardio up mate. As soon as weight loss slows then up in by 5-10mins a day and see where that takes ya.

I'm 5 weeks post comp now but kept cardio up and diet clean, just cut my carbs down a bit as I'm off to ibiza in a wek and am round about 199lb again now (was on stage at 189lb) and look like this;










New journal is here too bro 

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/98616-rebound-building-nabba-ne-2011-a.html


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> Deads are a great exercise, really help you build a strong back as do rows, whats your back workout like?


At the moment, chins, then dumbell / barbell rows / cable pull and to finish off with a special thing i do on the lat pull down.. 6 wide gripped immediately followed by 6 close gripped... i repeat that 5 x (so basically 10 mini sets or 5 large ones) usually do this twice at the end of my workout to totally fcuk my back up


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

@ Rack yeah will be having at least one carb up day a week... sometimes 2 but thats only if i have friends round at the weekend and drinking is unavoidable but im defo up for it!! As you said i have no show round the corner so i won't need to put myself through total hell.

Last time i tried a cut i had too much on so dropped the cycle.. was too many bdays and stuff like that which were just unavoidable! But if i stick to a great diet / training regime and don't go too mad at the weekends i will make good progress...

Will take a look at your journal now mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> At the moment, chins, then dumbell / barbell rows / cable pull and to finish off with a special thing i do on the lat pull down.. 6 wide gripped immediately followed by 6 close gripped... i repeat that 5 x (so basically 10 mini sets or 5 large ones) usually do this twice at the end of my workout to totally fcuk my back up


Sweet routine, so the finishers kindov like a super set yeah? How long you been using it ?

RACK- looking nice and lean still for 5 weeks post comp mate  any idea of your BF just now? I'l give your journo a look later aswell


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I think 2 carb up days might not be the best idea mate and could hold you back. Why not have a full cheat day and get all the drinking, eating and everything out of the way in that 24hours? 2 days of that would defo hinder fat loss. I know how hard it is too, I went from being a Christmas party animal to t total


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Cheers Ry, not sure at the min prob 10-12% mate. The lightin in the sunbed place is very forgivin lol


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

RACK said:


> Cheers Ry, not sure at the min prob 10-12% mate. The lightin in the sunbed place is very forgivin lol


id say your more towards the 10% range mate  cause im between 12-14% and your much more leaner than me  lol will be givin your journal a read tonight :thumbup1:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> Sweet routine, so the finishers kindov like a super set yeah? How long you been using it ?


Ive done it for a while now and at the end of a back workout it is really good to finish off.. I do high volume on every muscle group to finish off.. works well imo and that way i never leave the gym thinking "oops don't think ive done enough" :confused1: And it also hits different fibers too for added growth :thumbup1:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

RACK said:


> I think 2 carb up days might not be the best idea mate and could hold you back. Why not have a full cheat day and get all the drinking, eating and everything out of the way in that 24hours? 2 days of that would defo hinder fat loss. I know how hard it is too, I went from being a Christmas party animal to t total


Yeah when all is settled i will be doing strict 6 days keto.. its just that the next 3 weekends i have got stuff planned, mates coming over staying and going out etc.. I have a friend coming round on saturday and were going in to town but im thinking of staying keto all saturday? And then eve drinking vod and diet coke for minimal damage... sunday will probably be a pizza day lol


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Vodka and diet coke FTW LOL!! That's all I have on holiday mate.

Could always offset the carb up, start say 3pm saturday when your mate comes and just have 24 hours from then. That way you can have all the booze, what ever you want eat, kebab to see the night out, fry up and the morning, sunday lunch then back on keto after that. Just a thought


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

RACK said:


> Vodka and diet coke FTW LOL!! That's all I have on holiday mate.
> 
> Could always offset the carb up, start say 3pm saturday when your mate comes and just have 24 hours from then. That way you can have all the booze, what ever you want eat, kebab to see the night out, fry up and the morning, sunday lunch then back on keto after that. Just a thought


Lol that would be ideal but knowing me, i'll be up all night.. snooze for a bit and wake up about 12 noon - lie in bed feeling sorry for myself and then at 5:00 when my fave pizza house opens will comfort eat lol

This won't be a permenant thing of corse.. like i say its only the next few weeks i got stuff planned - im hoping that i can go out and not get wasted but i have a few drink issues and loose control and coming in at 7am like this :wacko:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I know the exact feeling mate. I only do things to the extreme. You jsut gotta move the extreme bit to your training and not the partying lol


----------



## Blackers (Jun 26, 2007)

Excuse my lack of keto knowledge, I'm just starting to research it cause I want to do it myself. Looking at your diet you have alot of carbs in whey, peanut butter that would take you over the 20g per day. I know you offset against fiber but even taking that into account you would be a little high for induction phase.

Is it poss to have whey on a keto diet cause of the carbs or is there a lower carb whey I've not seen?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Blackers said:


> Excuse my lack of keto knowledge, I'm just starting to research it cause I want to do it myself. Looking at your diet you have *alot of carbs in whey*, peanut butter that would take you over the 20g per day. I know you offset against fiber but even taking that into account you would be a little high for induction phase.
> 
> Is it poss to have whey on a keto diet cause of the carbs or is there a lower carb whey I've not seen?


Whey is a form of protein isn't it?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

For you Blue: <(")


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

For you Phm

(\__/)

(^o^)/")

( ("')("')


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> Yeah when all is settled i will be doing strict 6 days keto.. its just that the next 3 weekends *i have got stuff planned, mates coming over staying and going out etc..* I have a friend coming round on saturday and were going in to town but im thinking of staying keto all saturday? And then eve drinking vod and diet coke for minimal damage... sunday will probably be a pizza day lol


HELL YEAH YOU DO!!!!!!

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> For you Phm
> 
> (\__/)
> 
> ...


haha. There he is the little cnut!!!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> HELL YEAH YOU DO!!!!!!
> 
> :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


Lol will be a great weekend :thumbup1:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ok so eaten well all day today! and just had my tea:

250g Salmon in a BBQ and chillies glaize...

100g Hollumi Cheese mmmm

Pan fried muchrooms and a few cashews in chillie and garlic + olive oil

Was rather nice i must say :thumb:


----------



## Blackers (Jun 26, 2007)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Whey is a form of protein isn't it?


50g of a typical whey provides 35-40g of protein and 10g of carbs. Therefore 3 shakes plus the peanut butter would put the carbs upto around 60g per day. Low but not low for keto.

I'm working out my own meal plan and can't get the carbs down unless I take out the whey. Unless the carbs in whey don't count. :confused1:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Blackers said:


> 50g of a typical whey provides 35-40g of protein and 10g of carbs. Therefore 3 shakes plus the peanut butter would put the carbs upto around 60g per day. Low but not low for keto.
> 
> I'm working out my own meal plan and can't get the carbs down unless I take out the whey. Unless the carbs in whey don't count. :confused1:


Hey dude you can get whey isolate and some of them are like this:

Per 30g:

Energy: 111.0cal

Energy: 472.0kJ

Protein (dry basis): 27.9g

Protein (as-is): 27.7g

Fat: 0.3g

*Carbohydrates: 0.2g*

Calcium: 120.0mg

:thumb:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Thats what ive got raptor inpact whey isolate from my protein and theres about that amoubt of carvs if any :thumb: but id think on keto the carbs in whey wouldnt count ? Not entirely sure tho as ive never done one!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> Thats what ive got raptor inpact whey isolate from my protein and theres about that amoubt of carvs if any :thumb: but id think on keto the carbs in whey wouldnt count ? Not entirely sure tho as ive never done one!


Some types of whey contain lots of carbs (for sweetness etc)

This is not ideal for keto as carbs are carbs

But tbh 5g of carbs in the grand scheme of things aint a biggie anyways


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ahh i get ya, well the protein i buy is unflavoured and very rank so i think it must have no carbs in it or very little :laugh:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> Ahh i get ya, well the protein i buy is unflavoured and very rank so i think it must have no carbs in it or very little :laugh:


Unflavoured :thumbdown:

All about chocolate :beer:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> Unflavoured :thumbdown:
> 
> All about chocolate :beer:


Unflavoured = cheap :lol: 17 quid for a 5lb bag, or 34 quid for a 10lb bag which the price for a 10lb bag is the price for a 5lb bag of flavoured! Lol i just buy milkshake mix for my flavour :thumbup1:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Good thinking batman :thumbup1:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ok so this is my 5th day on Keto and the ketostix are showing me to be in ketosis :thumb:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Well done mate  that was fast man !


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Right end of a hard week in work and time to chill !

Being good tonight and gonna stay in keto all tomorrow! But going out in the eve so will be drinking but will be vod and diet coke, not ideal to be drinking but can't really avoid it tbh. Sunday is cheat day! 

Already know what im having :thumb:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

well what ya having then buddy  ? im out tomoro night 2 :thumb: think im hitting the vod and coke too  can beat a bit of voddy!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> well what ya having then buddy  ? im out tomoro night 2 :thumb: think im hitting the vod and coke too  can beat a bit of voddy!


Mate im struggling tonight in being good lol but i have said to myself that im staying keto from mon - fri at the very least for the foreseeable future. My mate turned up before with a 2 bags of chips and bread and gravy and stuff i was like :drool: :drool: :drool:

I pulled through but i'll be honest im craving carbs big time today but thats probs because im used to being naughty on friday 

Off out on pi55 tomorrow night and hell yeah im looking forward to it!

Got a plan i might start eating carbs at like 7pm tomorrow and them stop eating them by 7pm sunday this will mean i stuck to 24 only hour carb up which is :thumbup1:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

I remember doing a keto diet before, went from 14.7 stone to 13.3 stone in 6 weeks.

I must say though, once I was in ketosis I didn't crave carbs THAT BAD, I trained pretty well on fat. I seem to be craving junk food alot more on a low carb diet, what I'd do for a bar of Galaxy now!! :lol:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> I remember doing a keto diet before, went from 14.7 stone to 13.3 stone in 6 weeks.
> 
> I must say though, once I was in ketosis I didn't crave carbs THAT BAD, I trained pretty well on fat. I seem to be craving junk food alot more on a low carb diet, what I'd do for a bar of Galaxy now!! :lol:


When your eating some carbs you want more! When you can't have them you wont cheat as much... Im only craving them as its friday and all my mates will be out on pi55 lol and im normally naughty on firday when it comes to food / alcohol :whistling:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

thats a good idea raptor! what time you goin out is it later aswell :thumbup1: ?

and bulk thats a good weight loss for only 6 weeks! think i'l be doing keto when i eventually cut :thumb:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Yeah ryan wont be till about 9 i think so will have a nice bit of food before i go out... thinking chinese? :thumb:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> Yeah ryan wont be till about 9 i think so will have a nice bit of food before i go out... thinking chinese? :thumb:


sounds good :thumb: cant beat a sweet and sour chicken with fried rice  and prawn crackers of course :beer:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Omg stop talking about yummy food :lol:

I love chinese, my favourite is sweet and sour chicken/chicken balls with chips 

Yes a bit boring but I love it :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Omg stop talking about yummy food :lol:
> 
> I love chinese, my favourite is sweet and sour chicken/chicken balls with chips
> 
> Yes a bit boring but I love it :lol:


cant beat fried rice smothered in sweet and sour sauce! damn i just creamed lmao


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Omg stop talking about yummy food :lol:
> 
> I love chinese, my favourite is sweet and *sour chicken/chicken balls with chips*
> 
> Yes a bit boring but I love it :lol:


LOL i have salt and pepper Chicken (fried in spicy batter) Chicken & Steak Malasian skewars in satay sauce, dim sun with prawn toast, spring rolls and seaweed... and 1 more main of chow mein :thumb:

Im so greedy its 20 quids worth of take away and i can eat all that :tongue:

Wont be eating that before i go out though lol, any time i do eat that much i sit on the couch and mong out haha im so greeeedy


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

i could never eat all that! lmao i struggle with a meal and a bit never mind 20 quids worth :lol: love a bit of char su fried rice tho


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Great new recipe courtesy of a friend, with a bit of extras;

500g extra lean steak, half a small onion, 2 large chillies, some BBQ seasoning, 1 egg.

Mashed together by hand, split in to two large slabs and bunged on the foreman!

Just had one, served with a slice of mexican cheese and 65 grams of cashew nuts, very nice! :thumbup1:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

sounds quite good  whats the macros like for them ?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ok so had my 1st carb up yesterday and was interesting, had to do some DIY and i was sweating my fcuking back out! Just gone 7 and stopped carbs before 7 so this week have had 6 days on keto success :thumbup1:

In my 24 hours off i got wasted though and ate junk! :tongue:

Killer hangover today! :cursing:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Right Its Monday and im on keto so i will not eat any carbs until Saturday!!

Im looking forward to see how much fat i can strip this week :thumbup1:

Was planning to do 30mins cardio this AM but was still a little tired from the weekend so will do 30mins after weights, which is a shoulder workout today... Looking forward to it


----------



## Blackers (Jun 26, 2007)

The Raptor said:


> Hey dude you can get whey isolate and some of them are like this:
> 
> Per 30g:
> 
> ...


Cheers Raptor, I'm currently using standard impact whey. Gutted as I bought 10kg a few weeks back and can't afford to cough up for isolate so soon.

I'll have to make do and try to find lower carb fat sources to get my carb intake lower.

I started having rapeseed oil in my shakes instead of peanut butter, that cuts a few out.


----------



## Blackers (Jun 26, 2007)

The Raptor said:


> When your eating some carbs you want more! When you can't have them you wont cheat as much


Never a truer statement! I did very low carb all week until Sunday and had no carb cravings at all. Sunday I had a carb up and after my protein porridge all I could think about was carbs...I was ravenous. I went to a BBQ intending to eat reasonably and ended up scoffing 2 large slices of 'seriously chocolatey' cake after a 16oz rib-eye and a pile of battered cauliflour!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Exactly mate, im quite excited to see what keto brings as im only in the 1st week and i have noticed a little fat loss already.. now i know i can stick to it i can't wait to see how i look at a lower bf :thumbup1:

By the way the protein isolate with v v low carbs was My Protein


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

good that your sticking to it mate! whens the next workout ? you gona be writing them up :thumb: ?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Hey Ryan did shoulders last night and 30 mins cardio.. I do a different workout each time so cba writing it all down and then typing it out but i just go hard and heavy until failure.. Im one that believes in constantly changing exercises about.

Tonight: back / biceps / abs and 30 mins cardio :thumbup1:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Managed to stick to the diet despite craving carbs.. there was a big New York Cheesecake in my fridge from my carb up that i forgot to eat and i had to throw it away to avoid eating lol.

Off to Nandos tonight but will not be eating carbs, planning chicken / hollumi / peri nuts :thumbup1:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Good job mate  nandos is ace! Just get a cicken ceaser salad or somthin like that and bring a handful of nuts or similar for your fats


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> Good job mate  nandos is ace! Just get a cicken ceaser salad or somthin like that and bring a handful of nuts or similar for your fats


Lol nah was thinking 1/2 chicken some hot wings and some nuts.. oh and holloumi cheese :thumb:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Just go careful with the sauces mate as they can have a few carbs in them. Peri peri isn't too bad but better off having it just plain, getting the bottle of sauce yourself and only having a slight amount


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Yeah will be careful bud, probs wont add any as it will be on the wings / chicken anyway, i normally go for a feast when i go to nandos but im going to be strict :thumbup1:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

so how was the meal buddy ?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

The meal was good.. was with my ex so desert was even better :thumbup1:

Managed to stick to keto stuff and have been doing well all week, have had a few extra things bunged in like mackerel etc but all keto stuff.. looking forward to my re-feed oh so very much :thumb:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Well done on the being strict:thumbup1: well done on nailing the ex:thumb:

I looking forward to my cheat day too.....all day i been switching between food fantasy and normal fantasy.....i don't know whether the normal stuff is making me hungry...or the food stuff is making me horny:laugh:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Haha i can't wait until saturday for my re-feed 1st of all gonna enjoy some nice foods and drink but even better PowerhouseMcgru and his gf are coming over to mine to stay over, we gonna go out for a meal early doors and then go out and get wasted :thumbup1:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

I look forward to it...then when it finally arrives i hardly eat anything cause i'm a cvnt:cursing: then i spend all week swearing that i won't feel guilty next saturday....i'm gonna eat everything i have craved.....knowing full well i will only eat a few wee bits and pieces....like i said, i'm a cvnt and i hate myself for it:cursing:

But right now the *thought* of it is awesome!

Have given up the booze....have possibly FINALLY learned my lesson....maybe


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

good your sticking to it well mate  it showing in the mirror yet ?



Mrs Weeman said:


> I look forward to it...then when it finally arrives i hardly eat anything cause i'm a cvnt:cursing: then i spend all week swearing that i won't feel guilty next saturday....i'm gonna eat everything i have craved.....knowing full well i will only eat a few wee bits and pieces....like i said, i'm a cvnt and i hate myself for it:cursing:
> 
> But right now the *thought* of it is awesome!
> 
> *Have given up the booze....have possibly FINALLY learned my lesson....maybe*


have you fvck  !


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Mrs Weeman said:


> I look forward to it...then when it finally arrives i hardly eat anything cause i'm a cvnt:cursing: then i spend all week swearing that i won't feel guilty next saturday....i'm gonna eat everything i have craved.....knowing full well i will only eat a few wee bits and pieces....like i said, i'm a cvnt and i hate myself for it:cursing:
> 
> But right now the *thought* of it is awesome!
> 
> Have given up the booze....have possibly FINALLY learned my lesson....maybe


Lol when my cheat day i don't mess about, seriously i really treat myself but there is also science behind my greed  I believe that one junk day a week where anything will be eaten actually stops your metabolic rate from adjusting to your clean diet... Also on Keto its allowed :thumb:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Yeah ryan its starting to show a little only been since last monday so nothing dramatic but 8lbs down :thumbup1:

A lot will be water tho


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

8lbs is 8lbs mate, how much you looking to shed off ?


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

The Raptor said:


> Lol when my cheat day i don't mess about, seriously i really treat myself but there is also science behind my greed  I believe that one junk day a week where anything will be eaten actually stops your metabolic rate from adjusting to your clean diet... Also on Keto its allowed :thumb:


I know all that about it being better......but i just CAN'T when it comes to it:cursing: You see why its driving me nuts? If i'm not supposed to do it, i will...if i am, i don't, stupid back to front blonde brain:rolleyes:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Mrs Weeman go on get a meat feast pizza with garlic butter and jalepenos, once a week will do no harm :thumbup1:

And Ryan about another 7-14lbs and will stop when i look spot on :thumb:

Then on to a bulk, bring on the Dbol / Sus / Tri Tren baby!!!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> Mrs Weeman go on get a meat feast pizza with garlic butter and jalepenos, once a week will do no harm :thumbup1:
> 
> And Ryan about another 7-14lbs and will stop when i look spot on :thumb:
> 
> Then on to a bulk, bring on the Dbol / Sus / Tri Tren baby!!!


sounds good mate  if you got 14lbs down what would that take you to ?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

I was actually about 15st 7 at the start of this instead of 15, didn't realise until i weighed myself for the 1st time in about 4 weeks.. im just under 15 stone now and if i got down by another 14lbs i'd be about 14stone but about 10% bodyfat... Not sure if i want to go all the way down to 14 stone but if im not loosing too much muscle / size i will carry on all the way to 14 stone and then start a super bulk and put on some lovely lean mass, its so much better bulking from a low bf % :thumbup1:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

sounds good mate  hopefully theres not much muscle loss from the cut! how long a bulk you gona do when you start it  ?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> sounds good mate  hopefully theres not much muscle loss from the cut! how long a bulk you gona do when you start it  ?


Im not sure exactly what the score is as im on gear now while cutting and i intend to be on while bulking too but i'd rather have a break tbh.. So may cut, maintain while having a break and then bulk?

But may just do a rebound cycle as soon as im cut and then once bulked have a break, im not 100% sure yet.. hmmmm


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

decisions decisions! lol im sure you'l make the right one in time


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Had an awesome night out on the lash! But im not gonna eat any carbs today as i was doing all yesterday... So gonna be good  lol. If i don't eat any carbs today this will mean i have completed 2 strict weeks of keto :thumbup1:

OMG im fcuking hungover though :cursing:

Dominos pizza would be a bloody treat right about now!!! but :innocent:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

I did it.....and i'm lighter than when i started this morning:cursing:

BK, chippy, cakes, sweeties, crisps(i don't even eat crisps lol) you name it i stuffed it in, couldn't move last night, by the tiome Stephen left we were ALL just feeling fat, i had to slide off the couch to see him to the door, my belly wouldn't let me stand upright:lol:

Woke up this morning....ran to the scales.....and got disappointed:cursing:

I'm not hungover, not able to drink apparently...just got no notion to..i feel your pain though:laugh:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Mate just keep at it  it will be worth it in the end when you lool awesome as **** :thumb: lol good work on the strict 2 weeks of keto mate  onwards and upwards!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Mrs Weeman i feel a lot better now just had a lazy day today.. the night was defo worth it tho met some friends and had a really good night, im surprised that i have not eaten junk myself today as when im hungover i normally stray :/ And well done on actually eating some junk food lol once a week will not hurt, it keeps me sain 

Ryan yeah things are falling in to place really well, on yesterdays carb up my veins were popping out nicely in places i had never seen before so must be doing ok, was looking in the mirror before (vain i know) but im looking pretty damn good


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Thats good mate  how much you dropped now?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Not weighed myself for a few days.. but im dehydrated today but looking good lol

Hows your training going mate?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Whens the next weigh in

 ?

Yeah going good mate thanks, loving training 4 days, gona weigh in on tuesday to see if ive gained atall, only annoying thing is i have no whey left! Lolcant get any till mid week - next weekend haha awk well il just eat sh!t loads of chicken! What about your training? since its just the diet weve been talking about lol


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Training has been going well i cracked 200kg on the isolateral hammer strength bench press, felt that was a big milestone.. i like that machine, on the normal bench press my max is currently at 140kg... As of monday i am mixing things up a bit and will be training biceps & triceps on the same day! I have worked out a good routine that will really fcuk me up when finishing off on the cable pull down.

I will be doing a weigh in on friday and i will also be measuring my bf and will post the findings on here too :thumbup1:

Are you bulking? If so i would recommend Bodiotronics Mass Attack


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice one! Although whats a hammer strength bench press? Lol 140 bench is beast mste well done

Kool you gona do any muscle measurements to?

And yeah im bulking, im just gona buy alot of whey on friday cause i get payed then  5kg i think but might buy 10kg worth to last ages  lol


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

The isolateral hammer strength benchpress is like a single handed one, you still put free weights on it but its a single handed movement. And yeah will do some measurements 

Why don't you get on the mass shakes if your bulking mate? They will work MUCH better than just whey!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

And you pushed 200kg with 1 arm?! Fs lol vid it next time :thumb:

And duno tbh, main reason is there quite pricey plus whey does me just fine anyway lol


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

No it was 100kg each side bud and my mate filmed it on his phone, will try to get it on here :thumbup1:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> And you pushed 200kg with 1 arm?! Fs lol vid it next time :thumb:
> 
> And duno tbh, main reason is there quite pricey plus whey does me just fine anyway lol


If its money why your on just whey get a big bag of Maltoextrin it will help you bulk up mate, just add to your shakes :thumbup1:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> No it was 100kg each side bud and my mate filmed it on his phone, will try to get it on here :thumbup1:





The Raptor said:


> If its money why your on just whey get a big bag of Maltoextrin it will help you bulk up mate, just add to your shakes :thumbup1:


aw i see mate  lol nice one! yeah get it up :thumb: i mite tbh, gona get some dextrose to for pre workout, the maltos to be wacked in pwo shake isnt it to create an insulin spike  ?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

It will not only create an insulin spike but will also help repair your muscles after the workout but ultimately its more cals.. and excess cals = more size :thumbup1:

If your bulking mate i can't stress how important looooads of cals is


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Yeah i know mate i eat about 3000 cals or just over each day which is alot for me! Lol my

Maintenance level to function was about 2300 so i decided to go for 3000 aim.. Il get some malto on friday  any workouts or updates for us today?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> any workouts or updates for us today?


Good bicep / tricep workout yesterday, I think i may start training them together again as i got a real good pump when i did last night :thumbup1: I did the free weights of course but it was what i finished off with that fcuked them up:

I start off my bi / tri annihilation with the bicep machine.. I do 2 sets immediately followed by 2 sets on the tricep machine.. swap between the 2 about 6 x and then to finish off (they are next to each other which is handy for me)... Then last but by no means least there is a cable pull machine and it has a single arm facility (one for each arm) but you can adjust the height of where you pull from, i put one near the floor to bicep curl and one up high for tricep pull down.. I do a set on each bi then swap over and do a set on each tri, i continue this and must bang about another 10 sets out on both bi'd and tri's. I don't believe in over training and always train to failure.

:thumb: This really really fcuks my arms up when i do until failure, was in the changing room with my shirt off looking in the mirror and i had some serious pumed arms! Really enjoyed the sesh.

Also diet has been going well, this morning i was deep in to ketosis when i tested, more so than ever before as i really have been cutting cals back and i will do a post about my veiws in general.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice one mate good to hear, cant beat a bit of gun blasting! Lol sounds an intense session how long did it take you? Good job on deep into ketosis, noticing makor differences yet?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Was in for about 90 mins and yeah noticing good results... considering its only been 17 days im very pleased but to get to 10-12% i have a loooong way to go, im roughly 15% but not sure as the bf% machine is broke in my gym.

In fact fcuk it im off to boots now to get it measured, they have one there.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Is it one of the pulse things mate? If so dont trust them, i did the one in my gym and it told me

I was 9-10% :confused1: but the fact that if i was i would have visable abs all the time, get either measurements and use an online calc for a rough percentage or else get calipers and get an accurate result


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Yeah its the pulse one, yes they are in accurate but it gives a general idea...

Anyway the boots one said:

14st 11 (so lost a nice amount up to now) Was more than 15 st when started cut more like 15st 7 but hadn't weighed recent

15.5% (not as low as i would of hoped) But i have just eaten a big meal which can effect the readings

BMI: 28.1 (clinically obese) haha yeah right

As said they are not accurate but they so work a bit, and help when cutting...


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> Yeah its the pulse one, yes they are in accurate but it gives a general idea...
> 
> Anyway the boots one said:
> 
> ...


Who cares how right it is mate, as long as it goes down you know your doing good.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

True enough it gives you an idea  least the fats stripping! Keep

It up  !


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

DEEP IN TO KETOSIS BABY! OH YEAH


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

ohh yeah  ! nice one mate


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Diet still going well but funnily enough i had a friend round last night and she was drinking vodka and coke, i just had Pepsi Max but it kicked me out of ketosis?? Can't understand it tbh.

To add to my cut i will be trying DNP and it arrives tomorrow, im excited about it tbh.

Its my 1st time so will be starting low at 200mg ed and if im not allergic i will up the dose to 400mg, I have decided to come off my keto diet while i am on DNP for various reasons, Some say that having carbs amplify effects (im not sure about this) But the main reason is so i can eat fruit and drink V8 juice as i have heard that it makes you feel a lot healthier.

I have read a few articles and plan to use these supps each day alongside the DNP:

Magnesium (1500mg)

Vitamin C (3000mg in divided doses)

Vitamin E (1200 IU in divided doses)

Calcium (2000mg not taken with the Magnesium)

Alpha-Lipoic Acid 500mg (anti oxidant)

5-HTP (anti oxidant)

Grape Seed Extract (anti oxidant)

T3 100mcg (apparently this helps when on DNP)

I will be running the TKD diet so carbs only around my workouts.. just before / just after (not 100% sure on this yet)

but seems like a good idea as i don't want to eat too much carbs when trying to cut.

Finishing early today and off to the gym, gonna do a heavy sesh today of shoulders / chest


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

The Raptor said:


> Diet still going well but funnily enough i had a friend round last night and she was drinking vodka and coke, i just had Pepsi Max but it kicked me out of ketosis?? Can't understand it tbh.
> 
> To add to my cut i will be trying DNP and it arrives tomorrow, im excited about it tbh.
> 
> ...


Well those some are wrong hun People confuse the heat generated from having carbs whilst using DNP to 'it must be working better', when its nothing of the sort. Its the body having to burn them up and get shot of them that creates the higher heat feeling. DNP renders your body unable to metabolise carbs and use glycogen, so consuming more carbs will NOT aid the process at all. Hope that helps


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Cheers and thats what i thought.. will keep carbs to a minimum, one person told me they ate a chicken sandwich and felt there face get tighter haha? Must of been in his head. Will have some carbs but only for vitamins and to stop me feeling totally knackered, may even go keto.. will see how i feel :thumbup1:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Np, glad to be of service hun. Just be careful with it, its serious stuff that DNP!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Yeah im not gonna underestimate it.. looks like it could be dangerous if used irresponsibly


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

good luck with the DNP mate  hope it serves you well!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> Yeah its the pulse one, yes they are in accurate but it gives a general idea...
> 
> Anyway the boots one said:
> 
> ...


Did the same machine 2 days later and before my lunch and it was more like where i expected it to be:

14st 8 so big drop from the start of the cut!

15% on the nose

BMI: 27.7 (BMI is a waste of time but thought i'd include it anyway)

Its better to get BF readings before a meal (on the machines) as you will get distorted results


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Raptor you slag!

Now that Ive found you're journal Im gonna let everyone know how much of a cu.nt you are!

Just kiddin, we need to get some beak in soon


----------



## bluesteel (May 28, 2010)

looks like things are going well dude. how are you feeling on keto? im sorry if ive missed it in the last couple of pages but when do you have your carb refeed? i had my last on sunday and ive got until next friday before i can have another cheat (going on holiday a week on monday so skipping the last weeks cheat). ive enjoyed the diet and didnt feel too rubbish throughout. jsut wondering how you were feeling on it.

when are you posting update pics? i recognise your original pics from a certain other site that i wont mention lol. keep it up dude. ill be following


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

bluesteel said:


> looks like things are going well dude. how are you feeling on keto? im sorry if ive missed it in the last couple of pages but when do you have your carb refeed? i had my last on sunday and ive got until next friday before i can have another cheat (going on holiday a week on monday so skipping the last weeks cheat). ive enjoyed the diet and didnt feel too rubbish throughout. jsut wondering how you were feeling on it.
> 
> when are you posting update pics? i recognise your original pics from a certain other site that i wont mention lol. keep it up dude. ill be following


Im probably in similar shape to the pics that are up on the 1st page but a bit more trim.. see i strayed a bit and went on a pi55 up and food bender for a few weeks.. I ended up at about 15st 7 and was up to 16.9% bf. Although after being on keto i have lost the extra weight and more! Looking forward to cuts, I will have some pics worth looking at in about 4 weeks or so.

And yeah im feeling ok on it, the 1st 2 weeks gave me random tired spells througout the day but i think im over that now.

Also but this journal will be a good one to watch.. Im starting DNP today!

Will be starting on 200mg ed and will document the results, may be eating fruit and stuff though to keep me sain


----------



## bluesteel (May 28, 2010)

you dont do things by half do you? lol.

do you think you'll lose any muscle with DNP? are you taking anything to combat that?

how long are you planning on cutting for? is it for a holiday or anything or just to see where you can get to?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Apparently its very sparing to muscle but yes i am on AAS too to reduce muscle loss on cut and amplify fat burn, Im on Tren Ace and Test Prop + 100mcg T3. And regarding cutting not too sure, im hoping to get down to 10% and then do a rebound bulk :thumbup1:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

DNP Diary Day 1:

Ok so just picked up my DNP.. Day one 200mg










Here's a before pic i have just taken:










Earlier today before much food i weighed in at my lightest in a looong time:

14st 8 / 15% BF

Will be keeping a log of this and plan to do a 14 day DNP cycle.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Irish Beast said:


> Raptor you slag!
> 
> Now that Ive found you're journal Im gonna let everyone know how much of a cu.nt you are!
> 
> Just kiddin, we need to get some beak in soon


And lol yeah all hail 'The Beak Badger' 

I wont be doing any beak for a while im being good


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Lol so tough staying on keto food until tomorrow as i have just been to Tescos and bought a load of nice stuff for saturday, Krispy Creme Doghnuts.. pizzas, crisps, chocolate... you name it!

Must... resist... until.... morning.... :tongue:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

resist my son! do not give in to the dark side of food :innocent: well least not till tomoro  lol im being good tomoro! eat sh1t today (litteraly sh1t as in nothing atall almost :lol: ) reisist it tho it will taste better when its earned  hope the DNP serves you well buddy!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> resist my son! do not give in to the dark side of food :innocent: well least not till tomoro  lol im being good tomoro! eat sh1t today (litteraly sh1t as in nothing atall almost :lol: ) reisist it tho it will taste better when its earned  hope the DNP serves you well buddy!


I will do.. the vascularity is starting to come through now like in the pic a few posts ago, its more in the arms than anything else but its on its way! And that alone makes it worth it. Im a long way off being ripped but im happy with the way things are progressing :thumbup1:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

good stuff mate  onwards and upwards!!


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

Good luck mate just started cutting as well


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

bizzlewood said:


> Good luck mate just started cutting as well


Good to see you here mate, you got a journal?

And did you take the plunge or did you wait?


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

The Raptor said:


> Good to see you here mate, you got a journal?
> 
> And did you take the plunge or did you wait?


nah dont have a journal cant be asked to keep one up to date lol

no havent taken the plunge, had some one at the gym ask me yesterday lol

welcome mate


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

The Raptor said:


> Lol so tough staying on keto food until tomorrow as i have just been to Tescos and bought a load of nice stuff for saturday, Krispy Creme Doghnuts.. pizzas, crisps, chocolate... you name it!
> 
> Must... resist... until.... morning.... :tongue:


i know the feeling had a word with myself and next time im going shopping after the depletion work out!

enjoy...mine starts in a few hours im even looking foward to the fruit pre workout...must get a life!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

tonyc74 todays carb up has been immense and ive not even been for the curry banquet yet :tongue:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Looking lean mate, well done


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Looking lean mate, well done


Cheers bud got a long way to go! but thanks :thumb:


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

The Raptor said:


> tonyc74 todays carb up has been immense and ive not even been for the curry banquet yet :tongue:


x2 on the curry tonight keeping on track until 7 then the curry monster will appear :beer:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Gotta love curry! Its one of my fave cheat meals 

Lamb Chops, and gonna try something new for main :thumbup1:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

I think my new favourite meat is lamb shanks....Mmmmm :thumb:

Even nicer with mint gravy!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Bulkmania most supermarkets sell these awesome shanks, they are vacum packed with mint gravy.. you boil it and then crisp off in the oven (saving the gravy) I'd highly recommend they are VERY nice. My dad used to own a pub and the chef used to serve these and people came back all the time, thought they were well nice not knowing they weren't fresh lol


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> Bulkmania most supermarkets sell these awesome shanks, they are vacum packed with mint gravy.. you boil it and then crisp off in the oven (saving the gravy) I'd highly recommend they are VERY nice. My dad used to own a pub and *the chef used to serve these* and people came back all the time, thought they were well nice not knowing they weren't fresh lol


cheater cheater :tongue: lol jokes, i'l tell ya whats good, salmon and prawns in a shellfish sauce :drool:


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

The Raptor said:


> Gotta love curry! Its one of my fave cheat meals
> 
> Lamb Chops, and gonna try something new for main :thumbup1:


chicken shaslick, plain rice, bombay pots, pot of madras sauce for me


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ryan i love Salmon 

And m14 looks like you may of just chose my dish... sashlic!!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

The Raptor said:


> Bulkmania most supermarkets sell these awesome shanks, they are vacum packed with mint gravy.. you boil it and then crisp off in the oven (saving the gravy) I'd highly recommend they are VERY nice. My dad used to own a pub and the chef used to serve these and people came back all the time, thought they were well nice not knowing they weren't fresh lol


Yeah I get them from the supermarkets mate :thumb:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Yeah I get them from the supermarkets mate :thumb:


Well your awesome then, i love them!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

almost had a curry myeslf was thinking about it today!

pizza and garlic bread followed by tiramisu in a bit then kettle chips, choc raisens and crunchie bites 

havent decided on tomorrow yet!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Day 2 DNP Diary:

Ok so my second day on DNP + was my carb up today! Have felt warmer but not uncomfortable... In fact today has been interesting, each time i have eaten a large amount of carbs i could feel my body working to process it.. I feel slightly warmer and my breathing gets heavier as i my metabolic rate is higher so by body needs more Oxygen to do its job in processing the food at its temporary elevated rate.

Enjoying usage but can defo feel it working.

I have learned today that it will be best to keep Carbs to a minimum when in work.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ok so carb up day over :crying: and gonna carb deplete for at least today.. Not 100% sure what diet to follow as of yet i have been told to go similar to TKD and only have carbs just before my workout. But surely if all energy is thrown off as heat it makes no difference in keto or not? Only asking as i want to eat fruit and drink V8

Ok showed MASSIVE sensibility last night.. I was supposed to go for a curry for my mates birthday last night and when i got there i was kidnapped and took out to pubs clubs, yes i did drink but didn't get pi55ed (clearly would of been a stupid idea on DNP) Felt fine but still was sensible.

I stayed on single shots all night and just had 7 single JD / Vodka and diet cokes, in an ideal world i wont put myself in that situation when on DNP but only on day 2 and was my re-feed day and felt fine. Won't be doing that again but i agreed to go out for it months ago.

Was kinda pi55ed off though as i really wanted a curry! :tongue:

It got to 11:45 and they started getting the Sambucas out etc so i backdoored it, that would of been my point of no return and i managed to walk away before it was too late :thumb:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Day 3 DNP Diary:

Can feel it in system and not allergic, upped dose today to 400mg.. had different suggestions, some said keep to 200mg in 1st cycle, others said once your feel your not allergic up to 400 to get full effect... I have a window of 2 weeks so would like to make the most of it, Im aware of the half life and it building up etc but there is a big difference in therapeutic dose and the toxic dose.. well the toxic dose would be much higher than 400mg ed anyway.

Have had both tabs today and feeling fine, only side effects are that im slightly warm but nothing uncomfortable, in fact by body temp is lower today than they day i started (36.2) today (37.1) when started. Also i feel thirsty and have a metallic taste in my mouth, apart from that im A ok :thumb:

Right after my carb up yesterday i have carbed down and i have decided that i am going to remain on the Keto diet (if i can) If i find the lethargy to be too much then i will cut the nuts / fats back, will add fresh fruit / V8 / innocent Smoothies and then count the cals.

Will keep you posted if i change anything.


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Feels like the whole of MT is moving over to this board.

Best of luck Raptor/blue


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Good job on leaving before the sambucas! Altho you hate yourself cause you know it would have been ace but you feel better that you knew when to stop and didnt fvck up  well done! Whens the next workout?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

WWR said:


> Feels like the whole of MT is moving over to this board.
> 
> Best of luck Raptor/blue


Lol i think they are mate


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> Good job on leaving before the sambucas! Altho you hate yourself cause you know it would have been ace but you feel better that you knew when to stop and didnt fvck up  well done! Whens the next workout?


Next workout will be tomorrow mate, will be the special biceps / triceps workout that i went through with you the other week :thumb:

Im looking forward to it as last week the pumps were immense!! 

Hows stuff / training going with you bud??


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice one :thumb: hope the pumps are the same for ya 

Yeah not bad, trainings going good but diet was a bit off and only half the protein intake the past week due to no pro powder! Lol should come tomorrow but so will be sorted  ! Got chest and bis tomorro so buzzing for that! Lol


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Dude of your gonna fall behind with the diet you should make up for it in other ways, here's a really easy recipe get a large pack of Minced Steak 1kg will cost you about £3 or £5 if you use extra lean minced steak (no real need for lean if your bulking) All cals can help.

Fry the 1kg of Minced steak with chillies if you like it spicy!

Add a couple of Oxo Cubes for flavour and hey presto!

Bung in to 4 tupperware containers and you have 4 large protein servings :thumbup1:

I just done a load and its :drool:


----------



## shane278 (Aug 25, 2008)

Good journal lad, just read it from the start, looking nice and lean in the pics, the jocks are a bit dodgy though!! Keep it up.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice one mate tah for that idea! Just mainly cause ive been a bit skint plus the gfs been over all weekend and whenever ive made my chicken and pasta she wants some to so shes nicked like 1 and a half packs of chicken cause i eat half a pack each meal then gave her the other half and ive made it 3 times over the last 2 days lol but will be sorted tomorro  lol got 5kg worth so will be back to my morning and pwo shakes which makes up 100g of my pro intake lol then a couple of solid food meals for prp at 50g of pro each  i try aim for 250g of pro min but like to hit about 300g worth when i can


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

shane278 said:


> Good journal lad, just read it from the start, looking nice and lean in the pics, the jocks are a bit dodgy though!! Keep it up.


Cheers buddy, im pretty focused now... My days of messing about are being kept at bay for now and on the road to a good physique... If i keep at it my condition will be changing every few weeks so will put up new pics.

And lol its all about funky boxers :thumb:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> Nice one mate tah for that idea! Just mainly cause ive been a bit skint plus the gfs been over all weekend and whenever ive made my chicken and pasta she wants some to so shes nicked like 1 and a half packs of chicken cause i eat half a pack each meal then gave her the other half and ive made it 3 times over the last 2 days lol but will be sorted tomorro  lol got 5kg worth so will be back to my morning and pwo shakes which makes up 100g of my pro intake lol then a couple of solid food meals for prp at 50g of pro each  i try aim for 250g of pro min but like to hit about 300g worth when i can


Lol if she is a girl and doesn't train then she needs to learn that you need that chicken more than she does.. give her some lettuce or something, she would understand :laugh: Lol jokes but at least your getting your protein powder delivered :thumbup1:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> Lol if she is a girl and doesn't train *then she needs to learn that you need that chicken more than she does*.. give her some lettuce or something, she would understand :laugh: Lol jokes but at least your getting your protein powder delivered :thumbup1:


Haha, thats exactly what i say to Kate!!!!!


----------



## onefatidiot (Sep 10, 2009)

Come on raptor you can do it son...I said come on! :rockon: :bounce: :thumbup1:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Haha, thats exactly what i say to Kate!!!!!


Its true though, especially when your twice their weight! :laugh:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

onefatidiot said:


> Come on raptor you can do it son...I said come on! :rockon: :bounce: :thumbup1:


I can lol 3 weeks of super strict success up to now, made more progress in these 3 weeks than i have done in the past in some 12 weeks cuts, + using less AAS as its not really needed at a high dose when cutting :thumbup1:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Lmao i dont mind if she nicks it, mainly cause of what comes after dinner :innocent: lol!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Lol fill your boots! Your in a position where you can fcuk a 16 year old without feeling guilty lol :thumbup1:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Day 4 DNP Diary:

Had a WICKED sesh in the gym today, i think having an elevated body temp helped with my pumps... did biceps and triceps, Can defo feel the DNP working now and now i have tried i understand a bit more about how it works.

All in all feel good and also booked a holiday for the 22nd of July! :thumbup1:

Off to visit some friends in Malta.. gonna be EPIC!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

nice one man how long you booked for just the week ?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> nice one man how long you booked for just the week ?


Thursday until Monday....

Too busy at work but its gonna be EPIC! Some of my best mates moved over there to set up a business and i have missed them like hell, even my training buddy went.. we were best friends and miss each other too much :crying:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

sweet man, what business did they go to set up ?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

A marketing company.. they are doing well and spend a lot of the time just sat on the beach lol

Wish i could sit on the beach all day!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

why dont you ask to get in on it :whistling: ?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

I would of mate but i have my own commitments in the UK regarding business..

One day im fcuking off to somewhere sunny though! Fact.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

too right mate! i know im gonna eventually, costa del sol for me  benidorm baby <3


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ok so diet check:

Has been good and have completed 3 successful weeks on the Keto diet, i have to say this diet is the best cutting diet i have EVER used.. For the simple reason that you just can not cheat! Thanks for Papa Lazarou for guiding me along the way and helping me out.

Also last night was interesting to say the least, tried a higher dose of DNP and felt good and got awesome pumps in the gym! And when i got home i enjoyed the heat effects while sat on the couch. Also in the night i had my 1st night sweats which were nothing out of the ordinary, i get that when im on Tren anyway and im on Tren right now lol. One thing i will say which was very odd is that this morning after my 1st night sweat, my pants feel smaller lol and my belt is on its last hole and feels too big?? Does this mean the DNP has attacked my lower abdominals last night?? Hope so :thumb:

Also after PowerHouseMcgru who tried bicep shots i tried some last night, shot 1 Amp of Testolic 100mg / 2 ml i split this so 1ml each bicep :thumbup1:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

good job mate!, how much of the DNP did you try last night ?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Yesterday i had 600mg so pretty high and will do the same today.. had 400mg up to now and feel fine although i did get rather sweaty after the 2nd tab that was followed by a large cup of coffee (2 spoons lol)... The sides are overrated but they are different for everyone i suppose so not recommending 600mg, tomorrow i may take my second tab at 5:30ish and 3rd in the eve to avoid the sweats in work.

Things are going well on this cut :thumbup1:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Its accumulative hun....in a few days the dose will catch up and you'll feel it then:eek: BE CAREFUL!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Yeah will be careful.. Feel fine, if it accumulates and i get to hot too fast i can drop the dose but its well in my system now and feel fine, its mainly after the tab that i feel it and with me not eating carbs i don't burn up when eating.

Worst comes to worse it could catch up big time and i'd temporally discontinue and take a few days off work and call my self a plonker.. Im checking my temp every few hours to make sure its in check :thumbup1:

But tbh 5 days in and i feel fine


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

hey mate just read from page 1, good work so far mate, i'll be following with interest


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

DEJ said:


> hey mate just read from page 1, good work so far mate, i'll be following with interest


Cheers buddy is should be interesting, when i get low enough bf i will probably be doing a rebound!

Will be very interesting and i have a few ideas for it


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Day 6 DNP Diary:

Ok still feeling fine 3rd day on 600mg... just done a few hours of DIY which got me a bit sweaty but nothing i can't handle. Feel a bit drained every now and then but i feel like that on Keto diet anyway, i can defo notice some direct effect now.. My calves are looking vascular.. more so than in a long time :thumbup1:

Me thinks im gonna look fcuking hot on my holiday in 2 weeks! :laugh:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

good work man! be sure to get a couple of pics up just before the holiday :thumb: see how much your gona impress the woman :thumbup1: lol!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Will do mate, hoping to have the abs fully out by then 

If not will still have a good time anyway, will be continuing to cut as soon as im back!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

good man! always good to see the enthusiam will be there :thumb:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Have you slow cooked throughout the night?

If yes...would it be wrong to eat you?...bet the slow cooking has made you nice and tender:drool: Would save on the cost of a burial too


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Looking good mate


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Rekless said:


> Looking good mate


Cheers mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Mrs Weeman said:


> Have you slow cooked throughout the night?
> 
> If yes...would it be wrong to eat you?...bet the slow cooking has made you nice and tender:drool: Would save on the cost of a burial too


I have not cooked yet but if i do you can have 1st dibs on my tender loins lol :laugh:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Day 7 DNP Diary:

Oh so 4th day on 600mg every day and not experiencing any bad sides other than feeling a little frail and a tiny bit snappy (on tren anyway) so not sure if thats down to the DNP. Today was the 1st day when i had strange coloured pi55 and i also felt heat radiating off my body, you know like when you do HIIT cardio on the treadmill / X trainer and you feel heat radiating from your chest? Well was feeling a bit of that while sitting at my desk today at work haha. I have to sit with minimal contact, i have one of them big leather excec chairs and if i sit in to it my back will get soaked but it was doing this anyway before DNP.

All in all feeling fine, im hoping to last another 7 days on 600mg ed

We will see lol


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

just be careful mate! dont want you getting ill or that cause thats one high dose lol


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Its fine mate im actually pretty surprised at how tolerant i am to it, its fair to say that if i wasn't tolerant it would of built up in my system and i'd feel it by now.... Its no way near as strong as i expected it to be tbh


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

true enough mate, hows the cut coming along ? thats 4 weeks now almost aint it  ?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Yes mate nearly 4 weeks 

Well at the end of sunday, im meeting a girl tomorrow night and i were going out for a meal and a few drinks so this weeks carb up will have to be tomorrow, cant wait.. and in the morning when the lads are getting food make mine bacon sausage and mushroom on a ciabatta with brown sauce!! :thumb:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

nice one mate  , hope the date goes well  think you'l get laid or what :thumb: ? lol, sounds a good little night/morning in order  appart from the mushies and brown sauce! lol onions and tomato sauce and your sorted :tongue:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ok so my carb up was supposed to start tomorrow lol, was starving and just started it but i will not be eating any past midnight tomorrow so it'll be no longer than 24 hours which is what i had planned anyway!

Must say it is very nice! 2 Chicago Town meat feast micro pizzas with extra BBQ sauce and garlic butter... a large fruit smoothie mmm needed that and 4 chorley cakes haha

Lets hope i dont get messed up night sweats tonight :sad:

Not suffered yet but i get the idea i may tonight lol


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

ohh temptations gave in! lol those pizzas sound ace  appart from the garlic butter! lol

if you do it will probs be cause of that meal :lol: hopefully ya dont!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

A few beads of sweat are on my forehead now lol.. from all the carbs but i was that carb depleted my muscles will welcome a load of junk / fast sugars (kind of) lol... After that naughty meal i might have to be less naughty tomorrow don't know yet lol


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Yeah surprisingly even after a large carb up just before bed i didn't get the night sweats, well nothing to write home about... so i'll write it on here instead lol


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ok so had a 24 hour carb up which lasted from 12 midnight on thurs - 12 midnight last night.. needed that lol and i was good i even threw away the rest of my chinese at midnight so i couldn't be tempted ha.

Day 8 DNP Diary (yesterday)

As mentioned i was carbing up and this day was the most ive felt the heat radiating off my body... I even went out for a drink last night whilst on 600mg DNP, not a clever idea but i can hardly feel it tbh and it was my carb up day.

Here's how i have tapered up:

Day 1: 300mg

Day 2: 300mg

Day 3: 400mg

Day 4: 600mg

Day 5: 600mg

Day 6: 600mg

Day 7: 600mg

Day 8: 600mg

Its day 9 today and i will be taking 600mg today and intend to ed until next friday

This will mean i have completed a 14 day DNP cycle and i'll have 6 days for the water

to leave my system for that beach 

Either im massively tolerant to DNP or my gear is bunk / underdosed i can hardly feel it tbh


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Sounds like your DNP is fake TBH.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

The Raptor said:


> Ok so had a 24 hour carb up which lasted from 12 midnight on thurs - 12 midnight last night.. needed that lol and i was good i even threw away the rest of my chinese at midnight so i couldn't be tempted ha.
> 
> Day 8 DNP Diary (yesterday)
> 
> ...


The bolded bit makes me wonder if Chris is right:eek:

You may just be more tolerant...but even those who tolerate it better than others certainly didn't find it as easy as you are seeming to...


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Its the same stuff as that a few other mates are using British Research Labs, even have pics of them in this journal and mates on them right now who are burning up from day 1 so i think they are defo real, also each time i take one i do feel it kick in but but i must just be tolerant to them as even at 600mg a day and no real sides except feeling tired every now and then but that could just be the keto diet.. I did used to take a lot of reccy drugs when younger that elevates your body temp? So maybe im used to it lol.

And it might sound daft that i went out for a drink and a meal last night but i can honestly say i couldn't even notice i was on, except for slight sweats after large carb portions. No hangover today either but i didn't drink much anyway tbh.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

I saw the pic and they look EXACTLY like Bri's did, and Bri's certainly weren't fake:laugh: Just odd as i have never heard of anyone having your type of experience on them...you seem to not be bothered at all.

You say slight sweats? It was puddling up on Bri with lower carbs...the minute he had higher carbs it was a fekkin joke, told him he not allowed to sit on sofa, washing bedding and pillows every day....also found him to be quite agitated over daft wee things, quicker to snap.

Do you feel there is a difference in how you are looking? Obviously taking the water into account how effective do you think its been so far?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Well i think i have defo lost some fat but its hard to be sure as i have also gained some water which is to be expected, on a + 3 people last night said i look like i have lost weight and 2 of them said i have defo lost a lot of fat and look a lot leaner on my waist. I guess we will see the true losses after the water comes off though


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

I would wake up in the night and my tshirt would be wet through, would change it and the same problem again in the morning.

Even something like walking to the toilet would make me sweat and this was in an air-conditioned office with a fan on me :lol:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

The Raptor said:


> Well i think i have defo lost some fat but its hard to be sure as i have also gained some water which is to be expected, on a + 3 people last night said i look like i have lost weight and 2 of them said i have defo lost a lot of fat and look a lot leaner on my waist. I guess we will see the true losses after the water comes off though


the dnp water is almost gone from Bri now...go have a look at the pic he posted in his journal...even i'm impressed(but ssshhhhhh, don't tell him i said that!)


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Yeah he's looking awesome, how long did he find that it took for the water to come off when he had finished the DNP?


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

5-6 days hun...he still has a wee sheen over him, but we got a few weeks yet to get rid of that, salt in the diet is still normal etc so will deal with that right at the last kick


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Mrs Weeman said:


> *5-6 days* hun...he still has a wee sheen over him, but we got a few weeks yet to get rid of that, salt in the diet is still normal etc so will deal with that right at the last kick


5-6 days is perfect! I come off the DNP on friday, exactly 6 days before i go away! I hope to look better then the water comes off :thumbup1:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

need to take some pics.... :whistling:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

I'll get some holiday pics done :thumbup1:

And will do some from just before i go away


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ok day 9 DNP Diary (yesterday)

The sweats were prominent on this day but i was carbed up from friday and was a hot day.. I must say that when i have been eating carbs i do sweat more for a day or two.. the DNP is defo real but i think i have a high tolerance to it. This morning i do look like i have lost weight but im certain that i am carrying water! Even in my face, i am on a low dose of AAS (Tren A + Test Prop) but when on a very clean diet i wouldn't normally notice this tbh. For you DNP users out there, is this normal? Its not a big deal but im hoping that it is the DNP so i drop yet more weight when i come off :thumbup1:

Also where do you hold the water when on? I can notice abdominal area and face, arms seem to be leaner than ever.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

you will be holding water all over, your arms be more vascular due to the high carbs of cheat day As said, most of the water be be dropped around 5-6 days after you stop....


----------



## drab4 (Apr 6, 2003)

Hangovers whilst running DNP are 10x worse than normal mate, that to me would be the strongest sign so far that your DNP is underdosed or whatever

Or maybe you're just strange


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Nice one hope i do drop some water, i think im changing my mind about the rebound cycle as well.. May just maintain my bf / mass levels for about 6-8 weeks natty and then do the rebound cycle, i would get results from doing the rebound straight away but i don't like staying on for long periods any more.. I think i would get better results from letting my AAS receptors clear getting all gear out of my system, having a break and then upping the carbs and frontloading with test / tren and munching on Dbol 

I guess im just getting more sensible with my gear usage now (said while swallowing a DNP tab) :lol:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

drab4 said:


> Hangovers whilst running DNP are 10x worse than normal mate, that to me would be the strongest sign so far that your DNP is underdosed or whatever
> 
> Or maybe you're just strange


Lol im most certainly strange :thumbup1:

But i didn't drink that much and i made sure that most of what i drunk was with diet coke.. was drinking from 4:30pm till about 11:30 but was mainly on singles and felt fine. Yeah its a possibility they are under dosed but there are a few from here and other sites on right now, and got from same supplier and finding they are very strong. Defo lost fat so the fact they are like smarties to me is a bonus :thumb:


----------



## drab4 (Apr 6, 2003)

Good stuff then mate - enjoy


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

The Raptor said:


> Ok so had a 24 hour carb up which lasted from 12 midnight on thurs - 12 midnight last night.. needed that lol and i was good i even threw away the rest of my chinese at midnight so i couldn't be tempted ha.
> 
> Day 8 DNP Diary (yesterday)
> 
> ...


no offence intended mate but the jumps in dose you have outlined above are silly considering its your first time using this,its accumulative,its got a 36 hour half life,you hit a dose you cant cope with then bang tough sh1t your stuck there for best part of 2 days,i am certain that i and others recomended that you start of low with 200mg for first cycle and see how you get on,i would wager your changes in BF will most likely be the same or comparable to what you will see at the end of this upward staggered cycel you are doing.

also i will say that the leaner you are the more harsh this is on you,plus i was running T3 and decent dose of clen and i also run very hot in the first place,i also wonder if the amount of lean tissue carried has an effect on how harsh you feel the sides combined with being in a leaner state to begin with as for me it was no joke when using this stuff.

Not that it will stop me using again tho 



Mrs Weeman said:


> the dnp water is almost gone from Bri now..*.go have a look at the pic he posted in his journal...even i'm impressed(but ssshhhhhh, don't tell him i said that!)*


too late i seen it now mrs 



The Raptor said:


> 5-6 days is perfect! I come off the DNP on friday, exactly 6 days before i go away! I hope to look better then the water comes off :thumbup1:


the builk of the water takes around 5-6 days but i would say allow 10 days in total for it all to totally drain away.



The Raptor said:


> Ok day 9 DNP Diary (yesterday)
> 
> The sweats were prominent on this day but i was carbed up from friday and was a hot day.. I must say that when i have been eating carbs i do sweat more for a day or two.. the DNP is defo real but i think i have a high tolerance to it. This morning i do look like i have lost weight but im certain that i am carrying water! Even in my face, i am on a low dose of AAS (Tren A + Test Prop) but when on a very clean diet i wouldn't normally notice this tbh. For you DNP users out there, is this normal? Its not a big deal but im hoping that it is the DNP so i drop yet more weight when i come off :thumbup1:
> 
> Also where do you hold the water when on? I can notice abdominal area and face, arms seem to be leaner than ever.


Again you should know the sides etc before you started using it like the extent of the water retention,its not like popping some ear in,this sh1t can wipe you out mate.

When you come off you will not drop more weight you will put weight on and your muscle bellies will fill back out as the super glycogen compensation kicks in because your body is ridding itself of the poison.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Yeah it was irresponsible of me to use this dose on the 1st cycle and your right a few including yourself said to just do a mild cycle for your 1st... And i do value opinions but i did also have people say that the sides are a load of hype and to jump up to 800mg after day 1.. what wouldn't of been a good idea but i guess im greedy and just wanted to push the boundaries so i didn't waste a few weeks, if you know what i mean.

I have defo noticed that the last 2 days i have been warmer so can defo feel it, and im certain that its working and my diet has been 100% nailed on my time on :thumbup1: So hoping to notice some nice fat loss after i come off


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

The Raptor said:


> Yeah it was irresponsible of me to use this dose on the 1st cycle and your right a few including yourself said to just do a mild cycle for your 1st... And i do value opinions but i did also have people say that the sides are a load of hype and to jump up to 800mg after day 1.. what wouldn't of been a good idea but i guess im greedy and just wanted to push the boundaries so i didn't waste a few weeks, if you know what i mean.
> 
> I have defo noticed that the last 2 days i have been warmer so can defo feel it, and im certain that its working and my diet has been 100% nailed on my time on :thumbup1: So hoping to notice some nice fat loss after i come off


what else are you running with it T's/clen etc wise?

whoever recomended you jump up to 800mg is a fkn idiot mate!


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

The Raptor said:


> Yeah it was irresponsible of me to use this dose on the 1st cycle and your right a few including yourself said to just do a mild cycle for your 1st... And i do value opinions but i did also have *people say that the sides are a load of hype and to jump up to 800mg after day 1*.. what wouldn't of been a good idea but i guess im greedy and just wanted to push the boundaries so i didn't waste a few weeks, if you know what i mean.
> 
> I have defo noticed that the last 2 days i have been warmer so can defo feel it, and im certain that its working and my diet has been 100% nailed on my time on :thumbup1: So hoping to notice some nice fat loss after i come off


 :cursing:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

weeman said:


> what else are you running with it T's/clen etc wise?
> 
> whoever recomended you jump up to 800mg is a fkn idiot mate!


Just running 100mcg T3 and 60mg Var with the Tren A / Prop

And yeah it was someone in the gym but he knows fcuk all, he said take 200mg in the morning if you don't have a rash on your forearms then it means that your not allergic and can go straight to 800mg the next day... I LOL'd and said it won't quite work that way, even if your not allergic you could still overheat and he replied "Mate ive been taking them for 2 years, i know"


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

The Raptor said:


> Just running 100mcg T3 and 60mg Var with the Tren A / Prop
> 
> And yeah it was someone in the gym but he knows fcuk all, he said take 200mg in the morning if you don't have a rash on your forearms then it means that your not allergic and can go straight to 800mg the next day... I LOL'd and said it won't quite work that way, even if your not allergic you could still overheat and he replied "Mate ive been taking them for 2 years, i know"


PMSL he's obviously been using some real underdosed or fake sh1t for 2 years then,what dose he look like?

Also 'JUST' 100mcg t3!! mate thats top ending the doseage,i would drop it to 50,more than plenty at that,believe me,get some clen and run it 80 mcg a day or the like to enhance things a bit


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

weeman said:


> PMSL he's obviously been using some real underdosed or fake sh1t for 2 years then,what dose he look like?
> 
> Also 'JUST' 100mcg t3!! mate thats top ending the doseage,i would drop it to 50,more than plenty at that,believe me,get some clen and run it 80 mcg a day or the like to enhance things a bit


Lol the DNP guy looks like crap, he hasn't took it ed but still he's not one to listen to for advice... He was telling me a cycle he has just put his nephew on to get him growing, he is 18 and he has said 700mg Deca 4 weeks on 4 weeks off for about a year. It never ceases to amaze me how stupid some people can be regarding AAS! lol He tried to justify it

And i would love to introduce clen but after reading a few articles its on my out of bounds list, im probably being para but just wont use it now. Has anyone tried this Yhombie stuff? And will drop the T3 down to 50mcg


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

Lmao 18 year, 700mg deca, 4 weeks on and off for a year?!? That kids test production will be shutdown to fcuk lmao

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

A 4 week on 4 week on Deca cycle is probably the worst cycle i have ever heard! The guy said "well if you think about if over a year he is on for 6 months, same as 12 weeks on 12 off..." Some just don't understand the chemistry with steroids and that cycle will be a disaster eventually


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

The Raptor said:


> Lol the DNP guy looks like crap, he hasn't took it ed but still he's not one to listen to for advice... He was telling me a cycle he has just put his nephew on to get him growing, he is 18 and he has said 700mg Deca 4 weeks on 4 weeks off for about a year. It never ceases to amaze me how stupid some people can be regarding AAS! lol He tried to justify it
> 
> And i would love to introduce clen but after reading a few articles its on my out of bounds list, im probably being para but just wont use it now. Has anyone tried this Yhombie stuff? And will drop the T3 down to 50mcg


how did dnp make it onto your ok list and clen on your not ok list?


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

weeman said:


> how did dnp make it onto your ok list and clen on your not ok list?


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Not as harsh as clen supposedly :thumb:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

DNP is much more dangerous then Clen in retrospect and has a much worse reputation as 'a dangerous drug' although i knew if used DNP correctly there is little chance of actually dying. Clen there is very little chance of overdosing and there are few reported cases but on the other hand it has proven studies by using on animals that it has a direct negative effect on the heart by hardening the fibres themselves / making them less flexible and also by enlarging the heart.

DNP may well have some hidden nastiness and for all we know every cell could be damaged and could have a ghost that may crop up in years to come and trigger an illness or cancer etc.

But this is not for sure and there are no proven cases, in the 1930's there were 500,000 people who used DNP for fat loss and if they all got ill it would be well documented. Clen is quite a new drug but even from short studies its proven to directly effect the heart and for that reason:

"Im out"


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Not as harsh as clen supposedly :thumb:


A few mammals including mice were put on a cycle of Clen on and off.

Result = Fcuked up abnormal heart.

No thanks :blink:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

The Raptor said:


> DNP is much more dangerous then Clen in retrospect and has a much worse reputation as 'a dangerous drug' although i knew if used DNP correctly there is little chance of actually dying. Clen there is very little chance of overdosing and there are few reported cases but on the other hand it has proven studies by using on animals that it has a direct negative effect on the heart by hardening the fibres themselves / making them less flexible and also by enlarging the heart.
> 
> DNP may well have some hidden nastiness and for all we know every cell could be damaged and could have a ghost that may crop up in years to come and trigger an illness or cancer etc.
> 
> ...


it still mystifies me,your using gear yes? its has alleged links to things like enlarged hearts,prostate cancer etc,know what i mean?

not slating you for your desicion just find its an odd one on the danger scale,kinda like how its illegal to ride a motorbike without a helmet but yet your allowed to go helmetless on quad bikes on the road,how do they figure that one out on the danger scale?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Yeah i know what you mean mate, and yeah i use gear but am quite responsible and actually go for regular check ups and have every test possible done, which all showed my heart to be 100% healthy... Gear has been known to make the heart bigger but its not 'proven' that it does do, clen on the other hand has shown to have a direct effect on the heart

Just my 2p


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ok so it was day 10 yesterday on the DNP

Day 11 today and will be on 600mg again this will day 8 on 600mg

Have noticed last few days sweaty pillow when going to sleep / waking up.

No sleep lost though, after thursday it will of been 2 full weeks on the DNP.

Then will be smashing the cardio and focusing on loosing some water!

Will check in later on with how i've gone, still following keto!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

No lost sleep?

If you have a spare capsule open it up and spread on a white paper and take a photo please, would be interested to see what is in there.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> No lost sleep?
> 
> If you have a spare capsule open it up and spread on a white paper and take a photo please, would be interested to see what is in there.


CREATINE LOL


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

you havent been doing cardio up till now?

/rolls eyes

the idea behind using drugs like this is to maximise things whilst on mate,again,its not a toy to be played with!!!!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

After 11 days on DNP mate your bed should be wetter than an otter's pocket. I have to change sheets every night and that can be on as little as 200mg per day.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

weeman said:


> you havent been doing cardio up till now?
> 
> /rolls eyes
> 
> the idea behind using drugs like this is to maximise things whilst on mate,again,its not a toy to be played with!!!!


Was doing cardio just not while on DNP... Someone said it can be dangerous and that you can simply pass out if you over heat which makes sense.. as soon as i come off i will do though.

Oh and had my 1st major sweat today, was getting my hair cut and they put that piece of material round me and when they took it off i was SOAKED had to go home and change shirt lol, the girl who cut my hair was like...? Its raining today lol


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> No lost sleep?
> 
> If you have a spare capsule open it up and spread on a white paper and take a photo please, would be interested to see what is in there.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

RACK said:


> After 11 days on DNP mate your bed should be wetter than an otter's pocket. I have to change sheets every night and that can be on as little as 200mg per day.


Yeah feeling it now bud, just took a while for the sides to kick in for me


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Yeah it does take a day or so to build up but I'd have thought you'd have felt it before now. By day 4 I can be like a zombie

Never seen them green before mate, every time I've had it, it's bright yellow. It's a bright yellow industrial dye so can't figure out why the tab is green?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Yeah not sure why they are green but a few are using them from here and UGM with good results.... Took 7 days on a 600mg dose before i actually got any noticeable night sweats and did day 1 on 300 day 2 on 300 and day 3 on 400


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

The Raptor said:


> Was doing cardio just not while on DNP... Someone said it can be dangerous and that you can simply pass out if you over heat which makes sense.. as soon as i come off i will do though.
> 
> Oh and had my 1st major sweat today, was getting my hair cut and they put that piece of material round me and when they took it off i was SOAKED had to go home and change shirt lol, the girl who cut my hair was like...? Its raining today lol


again i think you havent done anywhere enough real time research on this,i was doing 1 hour hard cardio ed on it,without fail,no passing out :lol:

Mate i will state the obvious and dont care if i get slated by anyone,you shouldnt be using this,your not gnr achieve anything of this run you wouldnt have got doing a gentle few weeks dieting etc,waste of time imo,you have maximised it anywhere near enough to justify its use.

If everything was in place believe me you would be fuked with the sides by now,its no coincidence that the guys that i know,using exact same product you have pictured there,at same/lower/higher doses you are on,have and are all suffering like fuk,its a poison mate full stop,you push your body to utilise it properly you should be suffering,you aint,you need to get off it,speak to someone who ACTUALLY knows something about it,listen,TAKE ADVICE ON BOARD (cos you havent so far) and then restart 

still laughing at justification of not using clen but ok to use carcinogen drug that can cook and kill you from inside out through misuse,versus some tests you read that were done on CATTLE and the sides their hearts had :lol:

you need to come back to reality bud,seriously,your kidding yourself on here with your justification over drug choice.



RACK said:


> Yeah it does take a day or so to build up but I'd have thought you'd have felt it before now. By day 4 I can be like a zombie
> 
> Never seen them green before mate, every time I've had it, it's bright yellow. It's a bright yellow industrial dye so can't figure out why the tab is green?


same stuff i had been using mate,just touching tab died my fingers bright green all day lol


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

I have actually done the research on this, was in fact researching it years ago but decided to wait... And everything else is in place, im on a very strict keto diet and following a strict weights regime, i don't for one second think that im doing it wrong... some people get sides worse than others, eg i know someone who gets horrific acne from 250mg of Test ew when for many it wouldn't even touch the sides.

Im only staying on until thursday anyway, I do value advice from people on here.. especially when they are in great shape but i refuse to come off and research more when i am quite happy with my knowledge and my timing of use. Im not just some kid who bought a tub thinking it was like ECA or something.

The good news is that it has helped in my cut, and personally i think i have done well i have gone from roughly 15,7 to 14,2 in 4 weeks thats a 19lb total loss..


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

I thought you looked good when i saw you mate and that was before the DNP....but then i am a fat boi!!!!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

About 14lbs more off since you last seen me bud


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

If they're good tabs then sod the colour lol


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

The Raptor said:


>


EVIL EVIL EVIL

Will use again though :lol:

Don't think I have felt so bad mentally as I did on these for at least 6 or 7 years - and that was when I was at the tail end of a massive alcohol and codiene run :lol:

Oh, the clen studies - good for you for looking them up - most folks don't bother their **** - but you will find similar tests demonstrating strong anabolic activity in animals.

This effect isn't really seen in humans, down to beta receptor type/population.

So might not necessarily translate.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Mine weren't branded. Just came in a bag, had been made from the powder and put into capsules.

Will try again later in the year to lose a bit of this offseason chub :lol:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

RACK said:


> If they're good tabs then sod the colour lol


Can notice definite fat loss as my love handles and obliques are much leaner and they are some of the last things to lean out on me... But in this last week and a bit i have not lost much on the scales but i feel i am holding water, we will see anyway when the water comes off. Either way im happy with my physique.

When back from hols the plan was to continue to cut and then do a rebound... I cba doing that straight away as i would like a break from the AAS.. only been on for less than 8 weeks but before my bulk i want to have a break (probs about 8 weeks) clear my receptors and maintain for a bit and then do my bulk, i will enjoy it much more if ive had a break.. anyone else like this? Just don't like long cycles anymore


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Water is terrible on DNP, best not to get weighed til a good 4 days after you stop taking to be fair.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Day 12 DNP Diary:

Ok still enjoying and its my 9th day on 600mg, its not a breeze any more and even though people are closing windows i am roasting but not to the point where im uncomfortable. I sweat a bit at night too, but i am CERTAIN i will be pleased with the results.... I was posing in the mirror today after i got off the sun bed and i looked real good! Can't wait to see if i drop some water when i come off.

Coming off on thursday! And have a few things that need 'doing'  :whistling:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

and whos this that needs doing  ? lmao jokes, much leaner from the start then ?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> and whos this that needs doing  ? lmao jokes, much leaner from the start then ?


Lol got some good times in the pipeline shall we say but didn't want to meet when im dripping with sweat and can't drink alcohol lol.. And yeah i'd say much leaner and will continue to cut, in fact i have a real good plan that im going to follow... Will let you all know how i will execute it when i have it all planned out properly :thumbup1:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

good stuff mate least you aint jumping in blindly  better to have it all planned out so if something fvcks up you know how to correct it!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Progress Pic:










Think im defo looking leaner that a few weeks ago!! The hard work is paying off, and the DNP


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

getting there mate, chest looks more defined, although its a bit blurry :whistling: lol so cant see all detail!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Cheers mate thats what i thought, chest defo looks a bit more defined :thumbup1:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

DNP Diary Day 13:

Popped an extra 200mg yesterday before bed so was on 800mg, will be doing same today... theoretically i should be coming off after tomorrow but im thinking of blitzing it (or what ever the terminology is) over the weekend. And then coming off on sunday or monday... Im not really struggling and my training is going well still so fcuk it, if i can last from yesterday until end of the weekend on 800mg i should burn some extra fat and still have 4 days to drop some water for my hols!

Have to say these 5 weeks cutting have been a great success and Keto is the best diet i have EVER followed when cutting!

Now i have my cutting nailed i can get pretty much anything i want from my body now, i feel like the penny has dropped. And DNP is a great addition to my list of meds, won't be sure how well its worked until i come off though.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Day 14 DNP Diary:

Ok so DNP has been a welcome addition to my cut, and sides have not been too bad! I have 2 choices now, come off today and have a normal weekend.. go out and get pi55ed and get laid on saturday night (planned) or stay on DNP tomorrow and then 'blitz' saturday and sunday on a high dose and just sweat my ass off all weekend on my own?

Will be going on holiday on thursday and thinking of maximizing my time....

Whats your verdict guys?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Go get laid you crazy son of a b1tch! Lol


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Your right, the bird is a gordie so i only see her once every 3 months... would i rather sit in on my own dripping on sweat or be out in town and then have a night of naughtiness with a hittie... Hmmm why did i have to even think about that lol?!?

Ok gonna come off today, been on 800mg last few days and will be today as well.. I feel this is the most effective dose and i can feel it big time but cba with it this weekend tbh. Will write up my conclusion on DNP tomorrow and will post new pic on wednesday :thumbup1:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Exactly! Lol plus a geordie gals accent is just to cream

For  lol

Well technically make if you think about it, with the the last 2 days and today thats an extra 600mg so its kindov like you having one extra day on it if you stop today if that makes sense? Nice one mate just make sure it aint blurry :innocent: lol


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Lol yeah i set out and did what i wanted to do will of been 14 days at the end of today... 8 of those on 600mg 3 days on 800mg and everyone i knew said i wouldn't last on 600mg... Tbh though im sweaty to fcuk now.. having to wipe my chest with tissues so i don't soak my work shirt lol


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

DNP Diary - Conclusion

Ok so i came off on thursday and the sweating etc has gone now and im back to feeling normal... All in all i would say yes its a useful med and i will use again in the near future, the sweats and lethargy can be bad at times and i felt extra knackered when on keto (especially when i was running 800mg ed for the last 3 days) I also experienced gut pains at certain times throughout the day after about 5 days of being on but these usually subsided after about 5-10 minutes.

They say that when you come off you drop some water.. I have just had a 24 hour carb up so that will have put some temporary water for now so will distort my views... Anyway by wednesday i will of been off for 6 days and wont of had carbs since saturday so i will get another pic up then to see the results.

Up to now im pleased :thumb:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Be good to see some before and after pictures once the water has dropped off.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ok i said i'd be honest on what i get up to and i will, on sunday night was invited to go out at like 11:30 and i'd been stuck in all weekend being good so i thought fcuk it and i got my town clothes on and went out to meet someone... Had about roughly 20 Shots of vodka, but was with Diet coke.. sounds a lot but i was drinking doubles. I tried to keep on the diet coke and i did but someone bought me a Jagermiester and red bull bomb so i drank it (only 1) Also was fed a few lines of that Mkat which fcuked me up lol.

Anyway got to bed at like 6:50 and was up for work at 7:50 and felt like death lol

Resisted carbs all day but was feeling drained so got some crispy duck with pancakes, ribs and prawn crackers at about 8pm... One cheat meal ain't gonna kill me and im going on holiday in a few days anyway so will be drinking etc.

Anyway the binge didn't start until after midnight on sunday, so means i lasted a full 5 weeks of strict keto 6 days, Im not gonna make a habit of randomly going on drink / drug binges but tbh it was 100% worth it :thumbup1:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> Ok i said i'd be honest on what i get up to and i will, on sunday night was invited to go out at like 11:30 and i'd been stuck in all weekend being good so i thought fcuk it and i got my town clothes on and went out to meet someone... Had about roughly 20 Shots of vodka, but was with Diet coke.. sounds a lot but i was drinking doubles. I tried to keep on the diet coke and i did but someone bought me a Jagermiester and red bull bomb so i drank it (only 1) Also was fed a few lines of that Mkat which fcuked me up lol.
> 
> Anyway got to bed at like 6:50 and was up for work at 7:50 and felt like death lol
> 
> ...


Not mad...just disappointed :sad:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Only had a couple of lines mate, no big deal lol


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Shocking boy! Only drug abude should be the liles of test etc!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Lol yeah in a night club "Hey mate, fancy a line of Test Base" haha


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Lmao more like mate fancy a site shot :thumbup1: ? Lol


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ok duded was on holiday and got back early last week but messed about and went out at weekend for drinks and that... anyway back on it today! Ok before you asked you all wanted before and after pics from my 14 day DNP cycle! Here you go:

Before










14st 8 @ 15% bf

After:










14st @ 12.9%

Conclusion.... some good sh!t


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

looking good mate, thats good sh1t for a 2 week run! abs are coming out and alot more vascular in the arms :thumbup1:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> looking good mate, thats good sh1t for a 2 week run! abs are coming out and alot more vascular in the arms :thumbup1:


Cheers mate im impressed myself but i was in a major calorie deficit


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

you still cutting or back on a bulk ?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> you still cutting or back on a bulk ?


Well just got back of holiday last monday and was still enjoying myself last week with relaxed diet and alcohol etc. Monday came and im back on keto diet.... Well until friday and im on holiday again :thumbup1:

Yes im a cnut lol


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Best you've look in my opinion mate. Well done!!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

RACK said:


> Best you've look in my opinion mate. Well done!!


Cheers 

I feel the same way as well, I have managed to get much stricter and enjoy life at the same time which means im pretty pleased. This keto cut involved a night out on my 24 hour carb up... Would start eating normal food at 7pm saturday night, then out on **** all night lol probably stumble in at 5am and die all day in bed eating pizza (until 7pm sunday night) and then crack on!

Not like im dieting for a reason and keeping my social life is important to me, if i ever was to get more serious i could cut the night out / pizza etc


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> Well just got back of holiday last monday and was still enjoying myself last week with relaxed diet and alcohol etc. Monday came and im back on keto diet.... Well until friday and im on holiday again :thumbup1:
> 
> Yes im a cnut lol


Fvk it mate one weekend off aint gona do harm, it will probs do the world of good for ya!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> Fvk it mate one weekend off aint gona do harm, it will probs do the world of good for ya!


It will do not like im gonna die from another weekend, its only friday to monday and i wont be getting wasted as i have some tasks while over there


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ok been good all week apart from someone playing a 'joke' giving me normal coke instead of diet! (not good on keto)

On holiday tomorrow, and relaxed diet starts today hehe....

Just had french stick with bacon, sausage, beans, mushrooms, black pudding with black pepper and brown sauce! :thumb:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

What a cruel joke! Lol what you mean your on holiday tomorrow? Properly away or just from work?


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

Good job mate

My cut is going well but killing me because I go running on Tuesday and thursday at 6:30 am!!!!!!


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Looking good in your most recent pic raptor matey ;0)


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Cheers guys back off holiday now and back to low carbs from monday!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

How was the holiday mate  ?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> How was the holiday mate  ?


Awesome mate had a real good time :thumb:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

good stuff! when you back to training ?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> good stuff! when you back to training ?


Actually did bi's and tris yesterday and will be back to strict diet tomorrow :thumbup1:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

nice one mate, howd it go  ?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> nice one mate, howd it go  ?


Good mate i ended up staying all week instead of just friday to monday as i had some things to do, 1st i extended to wednesday and got bloody charged £65 :cursing: and then realised i needed to stay longer.. more charges :cursing:

Lovely week though! Awesome place :thumbup1:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

gutter on the charges! **** it had a good time anyway mate so must have been worth the extra  still cutting just now till when ?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> gutter on the charges! **** it had a good time anyway mate so must have been worth the extra  still cutting just now till when ?


Gonna maintain low bf for the next 6 weeks or so maybe cut some more and get ready for a mega bulk which im hoping to be mega :thumbup1:

Im pretty confident that i can bung on a nice amount of size this next bulk and get my biceps to 18"+ bulked.. not sure where they will land when cut though. I wasn't going to bulk and was gonna stay lean but im itching for some fun with higher doses / higher cals and maybe some dbol too :thumb: I BLOW UP on Dbol :laugh:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

The Raptor said:



> Gonna maintain low bf for the next 6 weeks or so maybe cut some more and get ready for a mega bulk which im hoping to be mega :thumbup1:
> 
> Im pretty confident that i can bung on a nice amount of size this next bulk and get my biceps to 18"+ bulked.. not sure where they will land when cut though. I wasn't going to bulk and was gonna stay lean but im itching for some fun with higher doses / higher cals and maybe some dbol too :thumb: I BLOW UP on Dbol :laugh:


so your just gona go all out bulk basically :thumb: ? sounds like a plan! lol


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> so your just gona go all out bulk basically :thumb: ? sounds like a plan! lol


Well not gonna be a dirty bulk but cals will be high :thumb:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice one! Hopefully it shall pack on the mass that you desire :thumb:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Lol i'll blame my dad for not having a good diet this week up until now ha....

Ate well in work yesterday and met him, drank diet coke and was planning to have a lamb and chicken skewer with salad..

Was with my dad and he was meeting some mates in pizza express and i ended up having a beer and a calbreeze (spicy meat pizza) lol

To make things worse this morning i missed my shake and ended up grabbing a belly buster:

French Stick with - bacon - sausage - beans - mushroom - black pudding - brown sauce

Its fcuking winner but not when your trying to remain lean! But hey im 22 days in to PCT and its not the end of the world... back on track


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

a beer and a calbreeze sounds pretty good right now :thumb:


----------



## shane278 (Aug 25, 2008)

Any updates!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

yess raptor! updates ladd!?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Training has been crap last 2 weeks as im busy with a lot of other things but if im honest a lot has been down to laziness and illness... last wednesday i got a serious stomach bug, being sick and diarrhoea every 2 mins from thursday until saturday! Also in this time i had not eaten a meal :'(

Started to get a little better saturday and ate and today im a lot better but still only 65%

In the mirror i've lost from shoulders and upper chest but from previous experiences this will return after a week in the gym and loads of good food. Needless to say im fuming! Not just for being ill, i also had a really good weekend planned with Powerhouse and aa_sexy as they were supposed to be staying and we had planned some wicked nights out.

Oh well im getting better now


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

thats a gutter on the weekend mate! what had yous planned? get better soon  :wub:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> thats a gutter on the weekend mate! what had yous planned? get better soon  :wub:


Oh we had a good weekend planned, the usual really we go on a night out and then i get to shag kate in exchange for a tub of mutant mass protein powder..


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

lmfao nice deal!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Hey people im back! some of you may know that i got a telling off for mentioned a banned labs name...

I wasn't even sure i was breaching rules tbh and was banned for 4 weeks, i thought it was a bit strict but hey rules are rules!

RIGHT :cool2:

A lot has changed in the past 4 weeks, i'd 'fallen off the wagon' so to speak as i'd been on a few holidays and was eating junk 24/7 i was actually very surprised at how little fat i gained.. People say that each time you cut to a lower bf level your body may change its "default bf level" and i believe this to be true.

On the 20th September i started a natty keto cut, i was very shocked about how quick i reacted, im less than 3 full weeks in and i am already back to a satisfactory bf level *keto rules* :thumbup1:

Now here's the exciting part! Im starting a winter bulk very soon and have all the building blocks in place, i'll explain my plans: 1st of all there is a touch more bf i want to shift, we all know that its better to bulk from a low bf to remain vascular (this bulk i want to stay lean)

Assistance: Now i have been off for over 3 months so my virgin like receptors are going to lap up the bloody gear :thumbup1: I am also underweight compared to normal due to dieting but im confident that when i slam up the lean cals i will rebound well.

Diet: Still drawing up my diet and when im done i will post up in here and in the diet forum but to start off i have 12kg of Boditronics Mass Attack to get down my neck 3 x 4kg tubs, 1 left from last bulk and 2 of the new ones which contain an even better blend, most of the carbs are complex eg: Ground Whole Oats, Barley Malt, Whole Durum Wheat and Waxy Maize Starch. This mix is also high in nutrients, vitamins and minerals,

Nutritional Information (per 125g serving)

Energy: 483g

Protein: 40g

Fat: 9g

Of which saturates: 2.5g

Carbohydrates: 60g

Of which sugars: 11.9g

Fibre: 3.38g

Sodium: 0.01g

Now i have tweaked my training routine:

Chest / Legs

Biceps / Back

Shoulders / Triceps

Deads / Traps / Forearms

Up until now i had never really bothered training legs nor bothered doing deads.. fair enough im happy with my legs etc but we all know squats and deads are good for all over the body, legs / deadlift laziness stops now!

That routine will be in a split and it may not be 7 days, im still working that out i've just started it so will see how much recovery i need

Im sure recovery will change when i start the gear use which brings me to...

Compounds:

Alpha Pharma Sus

Lixus Tri Tren

British Dispensary Dianabol

Also Creatine / L Glutamine

Im gonna give this one 100% and be strict 6 days a week with food but allow a **** up on friday / saturday night.. no point in being in great shape and sitting in your kitchen eating steamed chicken every day lol, i am making good progress now i have learned to be strict and this bulk could get me to my best condition yet if executed properly!

Glad to be back chaps :beer:


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Hey, welcome back matey!

Subbed


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Cheers bud, hope your well


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

welcome back mate! wondered where you got too! haha ahh so a lean bulk is the plan instead of all out? i just started a lean bulk also so will be good to compare how we both react to it regarding bf levels! gutter you "fell of the wagon" but least your back to business! why dont you do the training over 8 days? every second day kindov thing? might be something to do if you dont want to cram it into 1 week!


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm gonna bulk too, but it ain't exactly gonna be clean.....

Powerlifter diet for me, sooo much easier to stick to


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> welcome back mate! wondered where you got too! haha ahh so a lean bulk is the plan instead of all out? i just started a lean bulk also so will be good to compare how we both react to it regarding bf levels! gutter you "fell of the wagon" but least your back to business! why dont you do the training over 8 days? every second day kindov thing? might be something to do if you dont want to cram it into 1 week!


Yeah i fall off the wagon every now and then and end up bingeing for a bit but i enjoy the odd break, i was still training most of that time but diet was crap and drinking more than normal but its out my system now :thumb: (i do this most summers lol)

RE the 8 day split could be an option but not certain i'll be training weekends tbh but will see.. And about it being a lean bulk, yes strict lean bulking don't want loads of bloat so i'll have to be careful especially because Dianabol is involved lol


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

yeah i had a break recently, mainly due to cash flow but fvck it! haha

what abour over 2 weeks? i remember reading a thread tiny tom wrote about high carbs non training days and low carbs training days and his training days was 3 times a week, 1 bodypart each day, so each body part was hit every 2 weeks?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Right... *IM READY* :cool2:

After dieting hard im down to 85kg / 13st 5 just a minute ago, this is the lightest i've been in ages! In fact probably since about 18 but i wanted to be underweight before this bulk for a good rebound :thumbup1: Last time i dieted i hard i got down to 88.9kg / 14 stone but i was on gear then so muscles will of been slightly fuller. Im going by the mirror now and not the scales, im getting more attention at 13,5 than i was at 16st + as im much leaner.

I have a new routine and im not missing out all the things i used to skip in the past, this bulk is gonna get my all 6 days a week and my diet will consist of mainly complex carbs, oats, pasta, rice, and some simple sugars with workout and some honey in oats AM and post workout i'll have some honey too with my mass shake (its something i read) But all in all sugar will only really be around the workout as i want to stay lean. Protein will be lean meats plenty of chicken skewers, fish, Boditronics Mass attack, whey, caesin - got it all ready oh yeah! :tongue:

Now i was planning to wait a week on monday for my bulk until my Sust and Tri Tren to arrives and keep dieting until then but i cba waiting any more i've got all the food in my cupboards and about 15kg of protein shakes so im starting tomorrow! I have Testolic Prop and Tren Ace left over from my last cycle and at the end of the day its Test & Tren same as whats coming but just different esters so im starting that tomorrow 100mg of each eod until the Sust and Tri Tren arrives... I also have 1000 British Dispensary Dbol here so i'll be cracking them open tomorrow, being good this weekend so may as well.

*GOALS*

To get from 85kg to 95kg / 13stone 5 to 15stone (22lbs gain)

Thats a goal of 10kg / 22lbs and tbh i think that achievable, sounds a lot but remember im underweight right now so muscle memory will be getting involved.

Now im back on track will be updating this on the regular and will be keeping a log on my weight etc

Happy training guys :beer:


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

Mate how are you gonna smash your chest and legs on the same day


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

bizzlewood said:


> Mate how are you gonna smash your chest and legs on the same day


After reviewing it im probably gonna do legs / deads... Have been doing legs and chest recent and its worked fine but if im ramping up my leg workouts its gonna be tough. Have had a think and i may be better with Chest / Forearms and doing legs on the same day as deads, bad doms but **** it lol


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Mate, I couldn't wait any longer and have started my cycle tonight too :beer:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Hobbio said:


> Mate, I couldn't wait any longer and have started my cycle tonight too :beer:


High 5 :beer:

Im starting tomorrow, may sound weird why lol. Today i had my cheat day and had chips, gravy, cheeseburgers, chocolate cake etc and i can't handle the thought of me jabbing up now with that in my stomach haha. I need to wait until tomorrow until its 'out my system' :lol:

Talk about OCD haha, i'll be having cheat meals anyway lol


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

Good to have you back mate.I've been checking the local skips and parks but no sight of you:lol:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

DNC said:


> Good to have you back mate.I've been checking the local skips and parks but no sight of you:lol:


Lol cheers bud :lol:


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Mate, I started mine BECAUSE I'd just had burger and chips lol.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Hobbio said:


> Mate, I started mine BECAUSE I'd just had burger and chips lol.


LOL what you using bud?


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Iranian pharma test e, 500mg/week and some generic d-bol at 40mg/day for the first 4 weeks.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

good plans sorted mate! you got a write up of your diet so we can see? just to get an idea :beer:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> good plans sorted mate! you got a write up of your diet so we can see? just to get an idea :beer:


There is no write up yet mate if im honest, im one of them who won't force feed so what im gonna do is make all the food, work out exactly how much im eating and then post it.

Imo/e theres no point in saying "right im following the Maxi Muscle" diet etc

Were all different so will be tailored but its mainly gonna be:

Chicken, Fish, Beef, pork

Oats, Milk, Honey, Rice, Olive Oil, Nuts, Peanut Butter, Pasta, Powerade with workout, Mass Attack pwo, whey in the AM with oats, Caesin before bed

Some Potatoes, Some Brown Bread, Some cheese < (small amounts of them)

Probably missed some out there but wanna keep saturated fats to a minimum but my idea is to allow sugars around the workout and post workout i'll be trying something new. As i mix my Mass Attack at the gym i'll have 2 tablespoons of pure Honey, have heard its ace when bulking and we'll see very soon :thumbup1:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

ahh cool mate, yeah i always make up my own diet! best way, means you control what your eating and when etc, and you can tailor it to your tastes


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Tbh i feel like i've got my diet nailed when it comes to strictness now, especially after successfully completing the Keto diet, but i've not bulked properly so im gonna see how i go and just eat until im full, a few people have said if your not hungry DO NOT force feed. Unless its your Protein that your behind on..


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

The Raptor said:


> After reviewing it im probably gonna do legs / deads... Have been doing legs and chest recent and its worked fine but if im ramping up my leg workouts its gonna be tough. Have had a think and i may be better with Chest / Forearms and doing legs on the same day as deads, bad doms but **** it lol


hmmm if you do legs and deads the same day your legs are gonna be tired when you try and deadlift


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

*Just Had My Mojo*










Just jabbed up Test Prop / Tren Ace booya! Will be doing this eod until my Sust & Tri Tren arrives probs a week or so (also starting 50mg Dbol ed from today)

Gonna go for some light cardio shortly followed by 70g Oats (43g carbs) with 1tbsp Honey (17 g)

So 1st meal 60g Carbs

+ 50g When Isolate


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

bizzlewood said:


> hmmm if you do legs and deads the same day your legs are gonna be tired when you try and deadlift


Tbh mate the 2 exercises are fairly new to me, i stopped doing them years ago and have neglected them... for now just gettin them done is good, would you say deads on chest day? As its a fairly quiet one?


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

The Raptor said:


> Tbh mate the 2 exercises are fairly new to me, i stopped doing them years ago and have neglected them... for now just gettin them done is good, would you say deads on chest day? As its a fairly quiet one?


ahh i see what you mean

i would put deads on back day tbh because they hit your lower back


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

bizzlewood said:


> ahh i see what you mean
> 
> i would put deads on back day tbh because they hit your lower back


Yeah i've already done back this week so will try legs / deads today, then will think about doing bi's / tris and back / deads ...

Hows your training going anyway mate? Did you come to the dark side?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Id put deads on back day mate, do them first on it cause any other day will not give you the same benifit! Deads are an amazing mass builder and the base foundation for an awesome back so id do it then if i was you! And when you start doing them again it might be like your new to them and strength will shoot up! Its an awesome feeling


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

Everything is going well ATM I'm just trying to bring up my legs and delts

So I've been really focusing on that and it seems to be working. I'm on the bulking but doing light cardio to make sure I don't gain too mich chub with the mass.

Lol no haven't crossed over to the dark side yet as I want to bring up the lagging bodyparts before I do


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Fvck me bizzle your natty? Your chest looks insanely thick in your avi! Awesome mate :beer:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> Fvck me bizzle your natty? Your chest looks insanely thick in your avi! Awesome mate :beer:


He's a monster for being natty isn't he :thumbup1:

He's actually Carlton from Fresh Prince :lol:


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

Lol thx mate I started off really skinny at 10 stone

My chest use to be my worst body part then I stopped flat benching and added in weighted dips

Lol at raptor you aren't the first person to throw in the Carlton reference I got it all through primary school right up to where I work now lol


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ok so 1st day on gear and getting ready for my bulk the gym aint open until Monday lol its a new one that i joined and closes at 2pm on saturdays. I got all rared up took pre workout drinks etc and set on my way to go and train (its a half an hour walk lol) but healthy so why not! Anyway i got there and at bloody 2:10 lol. I thought oh well there is another one but thats 30 mins away so i walked there and that was closed too :cursing:

LOL just drank my Mass Attack and came home ha, end of the day it was some exercise at lease 2 hours of walking :lol: I also did some fasted AM cardio in the morning (well was supposed to me morning but i was fcuking about online for ages lol)

Right today with me out for cardio late and waking for 2 hours i've not eaten loads:

Late 1st meal v

70g Oats & 1tbsp Honey

+ 50g When Isolate & an Apple

Powerade (was supposed to be pre workout)

37.5g Carbs

Mass Attack Shake

400g Chicken Skewers, 1 tbsp Natural Peanut Butter

1 Pot Noodle (it is saturday) and that aren't even that bad

1 Tin Or Tomatoes and a touch of grated cheese on the side

Pro Flapjack

And will have Caesin Shake before bed

Will be eating more real food meals than this in general.


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Sucks about the gym mate :lol:

Did I read somewhere that you're living in Spain now?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Hobbio said:


> Sucks about the gym mate :lol:
> 
> Did I read somewhere that you're living in Spain now?


Yeah im working in spain so fortunately the 2 hour walk was a pleasure as i was walking down the coast so at least had nice views / weather. When i 1st arrived here i was struggling to get a decent gym they were all sh!t for example a few machines and a few dumbells etc.

There was one with a good rep but it was like 20 mins in a car and i've not even got a car so impossible to get to for now, anyway few weeks ago seen a few big fcukers covered in sweat and asked where they had been... And to my delight there is a suitable gym 30 mins walk from my house on foot (near the beach and town / shops etc) im there every day anyway so happy days and its got everything i need, its old school and im used to the likes of Total Fitness but at the end of the day it has everything i need.

Just need to get a bicycle lol to turn 30 mins in to 10, will be getting transport eventually when settled in but i swear down the amount of walking ive been doing must be doing me good, between 1 hour and 2 a day :lol: Just nipping to the town is 30 mins there and 30 back but a beautiful walk, im dead chuffed tbh


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Getting paid to stay in Spain, cool 

If you enjoy the job too, I officially hate you :laugh:


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

Didn't know you were in Spain ...Lucky ****


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

bizzlewood said:


> Didn't know you were in Spain ...Lucky ****


Yes mate it is a total change of scenery, for the better of corse :tongue:

And Hobbio i love my job :lol:


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

What job you got Raptor mate? Glad your enjoying it out there.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

1Tonne said:


> What job you got Raptor mate? Glad your enjoying it out there.


I work in marketing, an option came up to come to spain doing something im good at and enjoy so i thought fcuk it, was a good move but i do miss my mates and that, my best mate is coming over soon tho to work too so im looking forward for that. And i'll be back to see family and stuff and for a few pi55 ups at xmas so happy days


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Cool as **** mate, do it while you can :clap:


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm in marketing as well mate.....best job in the world

You're living the life sun, sea and sand.... Good on you

What's it like never having to put the heater on lol


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Your right Bizzle marketing is the best job in the world, i specialise in the sales side of it but do a lot of other stuff too.

And no heating is great mate even now the weather is beautiful, im south east spain so winters are very mild here and its not snowed in 10 years. Although we do get hurricanes 

Im new here so haven't seen any of that yet but a beach bar was destroyed not long ago by a hurricane that was also a water spout that picked up water smashed through a building.

I have seen one *amazing* storm though! I was out on the pi55 in a t shirt and here when it rains the clouds open and it can be finished in 10 mins, anyway i was walking down the road next to the beach and the skies opened. I ran to the closest beach bar, this one was a little wooden shack a stones throw from the water!

The coolest part was MASSIVE forked lightening that was striking the sea about 100 meters in front of my eyes, the water would jump up about 20 foot sparking! I can honestly say it was one of the most spectacular things i have ever seen!


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Sounds awesome mate. Hopefully i'll get some sunny destination soon too lol. Get my ass out of smelly kent.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

1Tonne said:


> Sounds awesome mate. Hopefully i'll get some sunny destination soon too lol. Get my ass out of smelly kent.


Yeah see every time i went on holiday i hated coming home and getting back in to the routine, now i can be on a permaholiday but work at the same time.. so happy days. Its not the 1st time i've lived abroad i'd recommend it to anyone


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

Did you take pics as it was happening?

Where you're living doesnt sound very safe to me lol


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

bizzlewood said:


> Did you take pics as it was happening?
> 
> Where you're living doesnt sound very safe to me lol


Its Costa Blanca mate so safe :laugh:

But yeah the odd mini tornado comes, not been any casualties :lol:


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> Its Costa Blanca mate so safe :laugh:
> 
> But yeah the odd mini tornado comes, not been any casualties :lol:


Safe if you avoid English drunks


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

SiPhil said:


> Safe if you avoid English drunks


Not seen one english drunk mate nor 1 rude person since i been here in fact im probably the biggest bell end in the area :lol: I chose a classy area but if i need a daft night out i've got benidorm within 40 mins, not been yet lol but when i feel like a blackpool night out i will :laugh:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Damn didnt know you were in spain! Lucky fvcker, 40 mins from benidorm.. You in alicante by anychance? Both cracking places been a good few times  benidorm has an amazing night life! Just dont do what i did and end up in a small brothel :lol: scary sh1t!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> Damn didnt know you were in spain! Lucky fvcker, 40 mins from benidorm.. You in alicante by anychance? Both cracking places been a good few times  benidorm has an amazing night life! Just dont do what i did and end up in a small brothel :lol: scary sh1t!


Lol at 24 been there enough times so a small brothel is anything but scary for me 

And your right in thinking im in the province of Alicante, its ace!

Ok so today diet similar with: chicken, fish, pasta, noodles, oats, pro flapjack

Not in that order lol, and will be having a caesin shake with 5g of L Glutamine soon


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

True enough but it is scary when your 14 :lol:

And nice! Alicantes a cracking place, has some nice restaraunts and a good lil market  you out there for the rest of your days now? Im planning on escaping britain eventually lol gona finish my apprenticeship then work for a year to save up a big load of cash then just fvck off with the mrs if im hopefully still with her! So will end up when im about 22/23


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Right just done back, inc deads.. really tough workout!

Due to massive increase in cals and administration i feel stronger already 

But there is a chance im gonna get bloated if i keep eating this much carbs, i'll give it until the end of the week and if i feel bloat coming on im gonna switch my diet to more of a TKD (but not as strict and will still eat some carbs not timed around the workout) But similar to one if you know what i mean, im gonna gain anyway and im not after all out mass i want to stay lean so my diet will be work in progress.

Im happy its not as strict though 

Just in a bar now after gym, not drinking but getting some work done while i wait for chilli beef and basmati rice and sipping on a bodutronics mass attack shake :thumbup1:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

I get what ya mean with the diet, instead of say 2 times to eat carbs a day it might be 3 or 4 kindov thing?

Lucky shyt! Lol that must be about 10 over there just now yeah?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

I think because ive been cutting on and off using the keto diet for a while its made me slightly insensitive to good carbs! I was fine eating junk a a month or so ago and now after doing the keto diet and flipping back in to bulking im getting stomach ache because of all the carbs im eating! Been getting stomach cramps for the last few days, nothing too bad but im never normally one for stomach pains.. i hope its gonna subside soon!

Day off gym today as it was closed for spanish bank holiday tuesday (yes odd lol)

Back is sore from deads and back i did on monday...


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Every time I see your avvy I get a hard-on :lol:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Hobbio said:


> Every time I see your avvy I get a hard-on :lol:


Lol i get a hard on from having this avvy :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Have you just jumped straight back into high carbs? Maybe that was the case if you didnt taper back up?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> Have you just jumped straight back into high carbs? Maybe that was the case if you didnt taper back up?


Sorted now bud it was just getting the 1st few days, i was not used to stuff like oats and pasta for days on end but my tummy has settled now :thumbup1:

Bastardo went to the gym and was closed, my fault! Its open till 10 but they have a last entry at 9pm policy and i got there at 9:05 and it was closed ha! Must of been empty but fcuk it. Anyway guys im gaining already and only 5 days in too so happy days!

By the end of next week i should be getting strength increases and a nice weight increase :cool2:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ahh thats good then  lmao gutter about the gym! How you finding the food out there with all there crazy branded stuff? Lol 1 thing is good tho, youl get a shyt load of fresh stuff!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> Ahh thats good then  lmao gutter about the gym! How you finding the food out there with all there crazy branded stuff? Lol 1 thing is good tho, youl get a shyt load of fresh stuff!


Mate its sound 1kg of fresh chicken breasts €4.99 :thumbup1:

All the rice / pasta / oats etc i already know whats in as well as most other foods, and things i don't know i can read anyway its pretty simple to decipher a lot of spanish words for example 'carbohidratos' etc so getting the right foods is easy 

Gonna be doing bi's and tri's today (make sure im in the gym on time lol) :thumbup1:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Hey mate just noticed you had a journal up and running. Have just skimmed through most of it; interesting read as always :thumb:

You're a jammy bastard being in Spain - it was about 8 degrees in town when I went out at lunchtime and to p1ss me off even more I had to give in and put the central heating on last night :cursing: :lol:

Seems like things are going well for you. How you getting on with the local senoritas bud?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Not bad, fresh out the butchers?

And true enough, its like the only foreign language thats easy to decipher lol,

better get there on time mate! Im still not away yet i should be doing deadlifts right now but the fuking sky is taking the p1ss :lol:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

SON OF FRANK said:


> Hey mate just noticed you had a journal up and running. Have just skimmed through most of it; interesting read as always :thumb:
> 
> You're a jammy bastard being in Spain - it was about 8 degrees in town when I went out at lunchtime and to p1ss me off even more I had to give in and put the central heating on last night :cursing: :lol:
> 
> Seems like things are going well for you. How you getting on with the local senoritas bud?


Yeah i am jammy lol its nice over here, and the local birds.. i've had one but even that was very difficult as neither of us could understand each other :lol: I need to get out more but i've been training hard and i don't like to drink as much when im trying to progress (especially when on the gear) make the most of the cycle etc :thumbup1:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> Not bad, fresh out the butchers?
> 
> And true enough, its like the only foreign language thats easy to decipher lol,
> 
> better get there on time mate! Im still not away yet i should be doing deadlifts right now but the fuking sky is taking the p1ss :lol:


Yeah mate thats the butchers in a local supermarket, and lol im off to the gym in a min so i don't miss out today!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Decent mate! Although i basically pay that for cooked frozen chicken already chopped up! Lol

Nice one! Il get there eventually i hope :lol:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

The Raptor said:


> Yeah i am jammy lol its nice over here, and *the local birds.. i've had one but even that was very difficult as neither of us could understand each other * :lol: I need to get out more but i've been training hard and i don't like to drink as much when im trying to progress (especially when on the gear) make the most of the cycle etc :thumbup1:


LMAO - that happened to me a few years ago, ironically with a Spanish girl; I was on a training course with work and stayed overnight in Manchester. Went out for a few beers and the clubI was in had the music that loud you couldn't really hear each other speak. We were "communicating" through expressions and body language on the dance floor for a while. I could hardly hear what she was saying and tbh just assumed she was a bit p1ssed and slurring lol. (I was hammered too  ) It was only when we got outside that I twigged she was foreign. She was staying in a cracking hotel anyway - had a whirlpool bath in her room :thumbup1:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Lol i was walking back from the club at 6am and bumped in to some drunk chick i'd seen working behind the bar earlier on.. anyway we tried to talk but couldn't she said something about going apartmentos so i just replied "me come for drink?" and did a drinking sign.. she said yes, i had a good time and proceeded to pass out!

In the morning we couldn't really converse, i was like "nice to meet you" she lol'd and said "i don't understand"

so i just replied "adios amigo" and left lol


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Raptor you slag :laugh:

Whats you cycle consist of mate?


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

The Raptor said:


> Lol i was walking back from the club at 6am and bumped in to some drunk chick i'd seen working behind the bar earlier on.. anyway we tried to talk but couldn't she said something about going apartmentos so i just replied "me come for drink?" and did a drinking sign.. she said yes, i had a good time and proceeded to pass out!
> 
> In the morning we couldn't really converse, i was like "nice to meet you" she lol'd and said "i don't understand"
> 
> so i just replied "adios amigo" and left lol


Lol, moy bien Raptor


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Syko said:


> Raptor you slag :laugh:
> 
> Whats you cycle consist of mate?


Well its supposed to be Sust / Tri Tren / Dbol

But that hasn't arrived yet (anytime soon) so for now (saturday just gone) i just started on some leftover Testolic Prop and Tren Ace... was well ready so started a week early, have the Dbol too so started that on saturday!

Starting to notice already :thumbup1:

And lol at the slag comment im a virgin! lol im in need of a gf (at least for the next 12 weeks) :lol: there is a fit bird who works in the gym, but her brother is solid (its a boxing gym) so not sure if i wanna bother as he has a bit of a name for himself and if i upset her.... :laugh:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Just go for it! Haha

Boxer vs angry roider.. I know what gets my vote  haha

Lmfao at the 'adios amigo' :lol: aw your a cracker mate :thumb:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> Just go for it! Haha
> 
> Boxer vs angry roider.. I know what gets my vote  haha
> 
> Lmfao at the 'adios amigo' :lol: aw your a cracker mate :thumb:


Lol well heres the deal!

She works on the counter desk in the gym quite a bit but i had never had a 'proper' chat other than hello etc. So last night i conveniently forgot my pwo shake so had to buy one from the gym, theres like a bar at the counter to drink shakes so i chatted to her there for a bit.. She is fit and she seems chatty enough and i can usually tell if a girl thinks im alright but she may just be that friendly always, and could even have a bf? Who know's i'll keep you all posted.

Ok its saturday and i allow come cheat meals, breakfast:

Frey Bentos Steak and Ale Pie


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Smash her back doors in


----------



## Rasputin (Oct 16, 2010)

Good morning dude as promised I thought i would swing by your journal. Looking solid btw


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Rasputin said:


> Good morning dude as promised I thought i would swing by your journal. Looking solid btw


For those that don't know this geezer ^

He's a top lad and another that i have weened from MT :thumbup1:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Syko said:


> Smash her back doors in


Gonna have to mate these steroids have got me like a god damn sexual tyrannosaurs!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Just 'forget' your pwo shake again next time and get chatting, hi how are you etc then just grow a pair and say.. Fancy a drink sometime, boom you poss have a date


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> Just 'forget' your pwo shake again next time and get chatting, hi how are you etc then just grow a pair and say.. Fancy a drink sometime, boom you poss have a date


Mate i already have it mapped out, will just do the easy route 

"Hey you on facebook?" yeah ok cool

When on line chat to etc... then ask out. That way you can assess the situation 1st, if she has a bf if she looks up for it :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

You are the man with the plan my friend  lol she english or what?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> You are the man with the plan my friend  lol she english or what?


Yes mate, need to brush up on my spanish before i can properly start pulling spanish girls out here, a swear they all look like:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

The Raptor said:


> Yes mate, need to brush up on my spanish before i can properly start pulling spanish girls out here, a swear they all look like:


Lol, you been on the prowl with your telescopic lens again mate? 

Yeah some of the locals are undoubtedly simply stunning; as I think you know I have a place in Fuerteventura and fooking love spending time over there; hoping to pop over next month for a few days and if it was possible I would love to live over there and go out with one of the local girls I really would.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Here's a strange one, went to bed and woke up a few kg heavier! Thats impossible as i wasn't taking much liquids.

Will be a mystery.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Maybe you have a huge shyt needing dropped you dont yet know about?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> Maybe you have a huge shyt needing dropped you dont yet know about?


I dunno what the fcuk has happened but i have gone from 85kg to 90kg since last saturday :lol:

Tbf i was depleted so hurrah for rebounds :thumbup1:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Maybe you made some super steds somehow :lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

hey buddy...just seen ur journal..im 6ft and 15st too...what you aiming for weight wise?


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

i dont know why but i dont believe you're 6ft you look like you're 5'5


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

bizzlewood said:


> i dont know why but i dont believe you're 6ft you look like you're 5'5


who?...me or the Rapper....


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Pelayo said:


> hey buddy...just seen ur journal..im 6ft and 15st too...what you aiming for weight wise?


Hey im under 15 stone now, im 14 as i did a cut but will be 15 soon..

I'd say a very solid 15/16 will be a long term goal with 18"s

Im not after super mass, just wanna look great and score all the time :lol:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

bizzlewood said:


> i dont know why but i dont believe you're 6ft you look like you're 5'5


No mate if i was 5,5 i'd just shoot myself :laugh:

That really was a joke for you littleuns' :lol: yeah mate 6ft


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

The Raptor said:


> Hey im under 15 stone now, im 14 as i did a cut but will be 15 soon..
> 
> I'd say a very solid 15/16 will be a long term goal with 18"s
> 
> Im not after super mass, just wanna look great and score all the time :lol:


why did u cut ? super mass is really tough for us tall guys, try as we can its lean/ defined all the way.... :thumb: .....which is the best look in the real world


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Pelayo said:


> why did u cut ? super mass is really tough for us tall guys, try as we can its lean/ defined all the way.... :thumb: .....which is the best look in the real world


Basically i was fcuking about in the summer for about 6 weeks on the pi55 all the time and eating nothing but take aways, i like to do this every now and then.. gained some fat and by the time i'd keto'd it off i had lost more than i'd of hoped.

Note to self, don't cut hard natty again

On a good note i have gained 5kg since last saturday when i started my bulk


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

The Raptor said:


> Basically i was fcuking about in the summer for about 6 weeks on the pi55 all the time and eating nothing but take aways, i like to do this every now and then.. gained some fat and by the time i'd keto'd it off i had lost more than i'd of hoped.
> 
> Note to self, don't cut hard natty again
> 
> On a good note i have gained 5kg since last saturday when i started my bulk


in a week???..awesome pal :bounce: :bounce:

my bodies a bit weird..if i have a junk food week i gain nothing.... mean zilch....think cause my metabs sooo fast nothing sticks long enough...i have to add 2 x mass shakes a day..1200 cals to keep the weight on....


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Pelayo said:


> in a week???..awesome pal :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> my bodies a bit weird..if i have a junk food week i gain nothing.... mean zilch....think cause my metabs sooo fast nothing sticks long enough...i have to add 2 x mass shakes a day..1200 cals to keep the weight on....


Im the opposite, i gain easy but fat too so i have to keep an eye on what i eat...

If i were to eat everything i wanted junk wise all the time i'd get fat,

Tbh i get bored of junk food anyway so can only do it for like a month at a time which is good


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

The Raptor said:


> Im the opposite, i gain easy but fat too so i have to keep an eye on what i eat...
> 
> If i were to eat everything i wanted junk wise all the time i'd get fat,
> 
> Tbh i get bored of junk food anyway so can only do it for like* a month at a time* which is good


a month... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Pelayo said:


> a month... :lol: :lol: :lol:


This is when i have my breaks, usually only once or twice a year...

Gotta have a time where im not cutting or bulking, keeps me sain lol

+ For this time i go on the pi55 all the time, and get it out my system


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Do you still train in your junkfest months? Lol


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> Do you still train in your junkfest months? Lol


I normally do, and i try to make these times minimal and i was ****ed off as i came off gear, was eating (okish) still training hard and after PCT i was still benching 130kg and felt strong as hell, and then i fell off the wagon and had about a month of no training and its amazing how much damage you can do in that time!

Its also amazing how fast it can be corrected :thumb:

Im hoping that from now on there will be no periods like that, gonna try and limit them to just 2 weeks as 2 weeks does fcuk all damage to me, next stop christmas and new year


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Why dont you just maybe take a weekend off every now and then instead of the whole shabang? Lol thats what i will be doing i think


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> Why dont you just maybe take a weekend off every now and then instead of the whole shabang? Lol thats what i will be doing i think


yea, every 3 months i have a week off, good for the mind and body:thumbup1:

i try and relax on the food front but the guilt builds up and i still end up eating pretty clean most of the time....my minds programmed... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> Why dont you just maybe take a weekend off every now and then instead of the whole shabang? Lol thats what i will be doing i think


Yeah mate thats the plan from now on, need to stay strict its just when i go out on the pi55 every night and eat pizza sh!t all day and meet the lads for round 2 the next evening in the clubs it just gets nice :laugh:

Must..... Resist.....

No fcuking about for a while now anyway, when im dedicated im dedicated 100%!

[on gear too so don't allow for sloppiness] :thumbup1:


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

The Raptor said:


> No mate if i was 5,5 i'd just shoot myself :laugh:
> 
> That really was a joke for you littleuns' :lol: yeah mate 6ft


theres nothing wrong with being short just admit it

i'm 5'7 and i embrace it


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm enjoying your cooking tip status updates on FB mate


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ohh spill the tips  lol


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

Looking forward to reading through this Journal mate. We seem to have the same struggles with the wrong sort of temptations and the nights out. Im even itching to get out right now, but I know I need a good smack on my head because I will only regret it for days after.

It isnt the hangover its the mental hangover that hurts the most.

So will be reading this for inspiration. So be Good :lol: ....... Or not :beer:

Thanks bud. Keep up the good work. :thumbup1:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

bizzlewood said:


> theres nothing wrong with being short just admit it
> 
> i'm 5'7 and i embrace it


Your just like real people... only smaller :tongue:

And lol i was messing


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

RACK said:


> I'm enjoying your cooking tip status updates on FB mate


Lol some nice ones isn't there :laugh:

I'll keep them coming


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> Ohh spill the tips  lol


Have repped you my facebook name, im wearing a red top with 2 girls.. we're necking a huge cocktail through long straws


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

keano said:


> Looking forward to reading through this Journal mate. We seem to have the same struggles with the wrong sort of temptations and the nights out. Im even itching to get out right now, but I know I need a good smack on my head because* I will only regret it for days after.*
> 
> *
> It isnt the hangover its the mental hangover that hurts the most*.
> ...


Yes mate we suffer from the same thing, if i know i was 100% fine when i was wasted im fine and don't care about the hangover.. if there was blank spots in my memory or worse, bad memories i feel down as fcuk. Lol bet you felt bad after you got 'the spinal tap' from them girls lol.. what a phrase :lol:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

*Some good news, customs release my gear*

I had some gear left over and while i was waiting for my cycle of Sust / Tri Tren / Dbol i have been shooting the leftovers.

Dbol i already had and some Testolic too, had a few ml of Tren A so used that.. the plan was only yo use the Testolic etc for a few days until the actual cycle arrived, kinda like a head start but my cycle was seized in customs.. after 13 days of it being held it looks like it has been released 

That wil mean it will arrive and i will have been on for 2 weeks with the Testolic....

Im up 7kg already and only been piddling about with baby doses... mwuhahah :beer:

^ But im not after super mass so may end up, reducing carbs as i don't want to bloat too bad


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Added on fb mate  , thats good news with the gear mate! How long till it arrives?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> Added on fb mate  , thats good news with the gear mate! How long till it arrives?


Spoke to Correos earlier and they said tomorrow or monday!

Means i will have just been on 2 weeks, tbh im buzzing i have bunged on 15lbs while piddling around with left over test prop... this cycle is going to be SOMETHING ELSE :beer:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice one thats good if they come tomorrow! Any workouts today?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> Nice one thats good if they come tomorrow! Any workouts today?


Yes mate had a strong session on back / biceps today! Was originally gonna do biceps with triceps but really wanted to do bi's today, i think tri's will be better to work on chest day as they are 1/2 way there... same as biceps are 1/2 way there on back day so gonna revert back to that routine as i had a blast today!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice one! So sorta resorting back to a 3/4 day split? Any deadlifts done?


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

The Raptor said:


> Lol bet you felt bad after you got 'the spinal tap' from them girls lol.. what a phrase :lol:


Yep better for it now. That was nothing but a little mishap, a little reminder why I should stop drinking in public :lol:

Its a good thing that guns are not legal in this country because if they where I would have ended my time on this earth a long time ago.

Mental hangovers from the depths of HELL.

Keep up the good work mate


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Betcha can't wait to get on your proper gear :thumb:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

keano said:


> Yep better for it now. That was nothing but a little mishap, a little reminder why I should stop drinking in public :lol:
> 
> Its a good thing that guns are not legal in this country because if they where I would have ended my time on this earth a long time ago.
> 
> ...


Haha your a legend, i share so many similarities with you


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> Nice one! So sorta resorting back to a 3/4 day split? Any deadlifts done?


Yes deads done today, only my 2nd sesh doing them again so going easy at 100kg.. need to get used to it


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Hobbio said:


> Betcha can't wait to get on your proper gear :thumb:


For sure, more than excited!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Hobbio said:


> Betcha can't wait to get on your proper gear :thumb:


Its heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrreeeeeeeeeee

Finally after it being seized in customs for 2 flippin weeks! Its all there!

And lol it was wrapped so tight i frantically opened and when i got it open there was a box saying K&N air filter i was like, what a fcuking let down! And who ther fcuk has sent me an air filter and why!?!? Then i opened the box and it had all the gear in it :lol:

Right now lets see what happens! :cool2:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Lmfao, your like a kid a xmas  !!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> Lmfao, your like a kid a xmas  !!


Thats exactly how i feel :thumb:

Well except for the jabbing a needle in to my glute bit! :lol:

Here we go.... :beer:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Lmfao! Whens the first jab of this batch?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> Lmfao! Whens the first jab of this batch?


About 4 hours ago :laugh:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Lmfao, as soon as it came :lol: ?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> Lmfao, as soon as it came :lol: ?


Mate i didn't think it would be in customs for ages, i was only supposed to be on the prop for about 5 days until this arrived but its been nearly 2 weeks.. So im glad that my main cycle is here and glad that im already growing well from the prop etc as thats nothing compared to Sust and Tri Tren with regards to bulking ime:thumbup1:

Got an inclination that this cycle is going to be epic for a few reasons, 1: Been off for ages.. 2: Was straight after a cut... 3: Because i just have that feeling lol


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Looking good but man you have serious work to do if you want to get near Marc size wise again, that boy is exploding!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> Looking good but man you have serious work to do if you want to get near Marc size wise again, that boy is exploding!


Lol would you believe me if i told you we had a PM discussion today that must of been 10 PM's each way today about who's bigger?

He titled it "Im bigger" and then put..

Im serious i am bigger than when we last met etc etc :laugh:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

The Raptor said:


> Lol would you believe me if i told you we had a PM discussion today that must of been 10 PM's each way today about who's bigger?
> 
> He titled it "Im bigger" and then put..
> 
> Im serious i am bigger than when we last met etc etc :laugh:


 I have talked to him before on here and facebook and YES i can believe he would carry on a convo of such intelligence:whistling:

But seriously he is waaaaaay bigger and once i start helping him out man alive you better up the gear to six 20ml vials per week just to stay near him


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> I have talked to him before on here and facebook and YES i can believe he would carry on a convo of such intelligence:whistling:
> 
> But seriously he is waaaaaay bigger and once i start helping him out man alive you better up the gear to six 20ml vials per week just to stay near him


Lol we'll see about that

Marc will surpass me one day as his goals are different, but he knows for now that he slightly behind :laugh:

He really won't admit it though, and always has an excuse :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ahh i see! How come it got siezed so long?


----------



## D92 (Aug 25, 2010)

you still in spain raptor ?


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Marc has the potential to carry some serious size. Once he gets everything in place the lad will explode.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> Ahh i see! How come it got siezed so long?


When a package is seized in spain they hold it for a week regardless whether it gets the all clear or not, luckily the laws are the same as england but i was worried they may of took the Tri Tren... It all came in the end :thumbup1:

And D92 yep buddy, still here


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> Marc has the potential to carry some serious size. Once he gets everything in place the lad will explode.


Lol i love the way you try and subtly stir things :laugh:

Marc will get bigger than me one day as he wants to be 18/19 stone, not my goal.. i train purely for aesthetics

Hows your cut going?


----------



## D92 (Aug 25, 2010)

Do you go out clubbing etc over there ?? pulled any spanish girls yet ??

and Lol at Chris on the wind up


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

D92 said:


> Do you go out clubbing etc over there ?? pulled any spanish girls yet ??
> 
> and Lol at Chris on the wind up


Yeah im off out clubbing tonight, not been for a proper night out for the last few weeks only a few drinks, and its very difficult to converse with the senoritas knowing little spanish, i have pulled one and an english girl (holidayer) but need to polish up on my spanish.. im having lessons at the min.

Im thinking of getting a gf, not had a proper one for over a year


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Cut? Haven't been cutting for a while thankfully. Just off to indulge in a few eggs and some wholemeal toast 

What is your cycle?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Don't really want to elaborate on gear use too much in here as there are a lot of people i know in real life but, Sust / Tri Tren / Dbol i started some leftover prop and tren ace 2 weeks ago today to get the ball rolling as i had cut too hard and felt like i had lost size cutting natty and was more than ready to bulk, the Prop was only supposed to be for a week max but my gear was seized at the airport. Luckily it all got here in the end, took 2 weeks.. i jabbed last night and have test flu but will be ok lol

And for some reason i thought you was on a keto cut, remember reading it somewhere but may of been a while ago


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Yeah was a while ago that.

Will be following with interest as always


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> Yeah was a while ago that.
> 
> Will be following with interest as always


Cool, watch this space i hope to be in very good shape in the next 8 weeks


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Help me im hungover!


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Bacon and sausage toastie and loads of water will sort you out :thumbup1:

So glad ive not had a drink for a few months :laugh:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Junk food is in order i tell thee! 

Just need to get out of bed haha


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Sausage, bacon, eggs and an ice cold glass of coke always sorts my hangovers out mate


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Hobbio said:


> Sausage, bacon, eggs and an ice cold glass of coke always sorts my hangovers out mate


Went to the shop, bought loads of junk and can't eat it lol 

I'll survive ha!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

lmao good night then  ?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> lmao good night then  ?


Very good, made lots of new friends and was wasted!

Toooo much spirits! But once a week is ok, i need to have a life lol

Junk food all day today im afraid, back at it tomorrow :thumbup1:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

you have an excuse now, your bulking  :lol:

glad the night was good tho mate! got a few friends out there now?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Yeah got mates here now, really overdid it though on saturday...

Even today was a write off, i don't normally get hangovers for 2 days but we drank a sh!t load of alcohol!

Anyway tomorrow back at at it


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Lol, beast of a hangover if it lasted 2 days...

Top work fella :thumb:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Right this week has been a complete write off, no excuses... was rough from the weekend and the hangover didn't go so i think it was either a cold or test flu from starting my cycle, not been to the gym this week which is not good considering its my 1st proper week on the cycle, diet has been nothing more than diabolical and has been mainly pizza and other junk! I have put on some water on my face and im pi55ed off. Drawing the line though, monday back to smashing the gym and no fcuking about with diet! Cheat day on saturday and maybe 1 cheat meal on a wednesday


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

First proper week on your bulk cycle and you have a hangover :laugh:

Nice to see you taking the bulk seriously! :thumb:

I'm one to talk though, have afew beers in the fridge and I'm giggling like a girl after only a one litre bottle..but I am only on a cruise dose.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

All was going well until saturday, but at the end of the day its only 1 week of my life.. and i'll have higher blood plasma levels now as i frontloaded.. thats probably one of the reasons i felt rough all week.. I always do, but im excited to get in the gym on monday as all was going very well... end of the day not end of world lol but feel like slapping myself with a rather large fish :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

hows all going bud? been sticking to it i hope :lol:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> hows all going bud? been sticking to it i hope :lol:


Stuck to diet this week but not been in the gym, the gym is open at funny times which makes things a bit difficult. Also been very busy with work, this is not the start to my bulk that i had envisioned but its only a couple of weeks of my life.. if i can get down to the gym tomorrow i will, if not back in on saturday.. was ill for some of last week but can not afford to have any more than 1 and 1/2 weeks off..


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

whats the gym times like? freeky man everyones getting ill past 2 weeks, im ill atm and out of gym action haha not good


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> whats the gym times like? freeky man everyones getting ill past 2 weeks, im ill atm and out of gym action haha not good


The gym is alright just need to get my ass in there! I travelled there on monday and it was bloody closed again! Back in it asap tho


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

get in then lad! think of impressing the senoritas


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Right... good and bad news, bad news 1st.. not been able to get to the gym over the last few weeks have stopped my cycle a few weeks in not to waste my time / gear, the good news is the reason im too busy is due to work related stuff, tbh im one of them who would rather be busy with work and have no life 6 days a week than not busy with work if you know what i mean... Things may be just ticking over for the next few weeks, the hours im working now is just temporary and i'll soon be able to delegate time for more leisure stuff mid week. If nothing changes i'll be saving my cycle until Jan when i can give it proper effort, i had planned to give this one 100% but sometimes things don't go to plan and its out of my hands tbh


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

Sorry to hear this mate I thought this was gonna be the mother of all bulking cycles

Don't know how you stay out of the gym so long, that would drive me nuts

Hopefully work slows down bait and you get back in before xmas


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

bizzlewood said:


> Sorry to hear this mate I thought this was gonna be the mother of all bulking cycles
> 
> Don't know how you stay out of the gym so long, that would drive me nuts
> 
> Hopefully work slows down bait and you get back in before xmas


Yeah i'll be back in asap may even try and get back in 3 times a week as of next week but i'll just be maintaining for a bit, been tired from the hours i've been doing and also my diet has suffered.. happy to work though some are not even fortunate enough to have a job so hey ho


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

gutter on the gym bud good on having lots of work! many hours of overtime in then ? more and more cash  ?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> gutter on the gym bud good on having lots of work! many hours of overtime in then ? more and more cash  ?


Yeah ultimately the more i work the more i'll be bringing in, shame that i can't do my cycle now and bulk etc but at the end of the day im not gonna get the chance to do it properly if i will only be able to make 3 days a week to the gym etc so im not gonna waste my time, would rather not get shut down and save the gear for a time when i can focus more :thumbup1:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Yeah thats the best bet, no point keeping on the gear and wasting workouts for shyty muscle growth, just wait till you can hit it hard


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Think you are doing the right thing for sure mate. However, I see no point in all that gear sitting idle mate so feel free to post it to me


----------

